# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Կրոնի տրանսցենդենտ աբստրակցիան

## Վիշապ

Լուրջ եմ: Երկու օր է չեմ խմել: 
Ուրեմն գիտենք, որ կրոնի հիմքում ընկած է հավատը: Հավատը գիտենք, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ որևէ բանի, տվյալ դեպքում կրոնական դրույթների նկատմամբ կարծր համոզվածությունն է, ամենավերջին աստիճանի վստահությունն է վերջիններիս ճշմարտացի լինելու մեջ:
Առաջարկում եմ կատարել երևակայական գիտափորձ: Դե մարդս եթե ի վիճակի չի փորձարարական հետազոտություն անցկացնելու, ապա տեսական հետազոտություն անել հո կարող է, ասենք ատոմային ռումբի պայթյունի հետևանքները գնահատելու համար պարտադիր չի ռումբ պայթեցնել, կարելի է հաշվարկել բանաձևերով ու ստանալ ատոմայի ռումբի տեսական նմանակը: Ուրեմն այսպես. մտովի պատկերացնում ենք, որ համայն մարդությունը մեկ վայրկյանում կորցնում է կրոնի վերաբերյալ ողջ ինֆորմացիան, թե ուղեղներում, թե գրքերում ու ինտերնետում: Պատկերացրեցի՞նք: Հիմա խնդրեմ ասեք, հետագա Х տարիների ընթացքում արդյո՞ք մարդկության մոտ կվերականգնվեն կրոնական գիտելիքները նույն տեսքով, որակով, բովանդակությամբ, նույն Աստվածով և նույն համաչափությամբ, ասենք կլինեն նույնքան բուդդիստներ, քրիստոնեաներ, մահմեդականներ: Արդյո՞ք նույնությամբ կվերականգնվեն Աստվածաշունջը, Ղուրանը, Թալմուդը: Արդյո՞ք էլի կլինի Աստծո որդի Քրիստոսը, Ադամն ու Եվան, թե՞ այս անգամ կլինի ասենք Պարաբուս Կառլոսը, և Աստված ստեղծում է ոչ թե Ադամին կավից, այլ Բուբուշին՝ ազբեստից, իսկ հետո վերջինիս փայծաղի քարերից ստեղծում է Դադաշին:
Գիտափորձը նպատակ ունի պարզելու, մետաֆիզիկակա՞ն են  Աստվածներն ու կրոնները, թե՞ նրանք գոյություն ունեն մարդուս գիտակցությունում աբստրակտ տեսքով:
Կարծիքներ խնդրեմ:

----------

Jarre (28.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Կարծում եմ խնդիրը պետք է մարդու մեջ ման գալ: Կրոնը ընդհանրապես ամենակատարյալ գործիքներից մեկն է մարդկանց ղեկավարելու, և ինչ որ ժամանակ հետո մարդա մի հատ կուռք կսարքեն և կսկսեն համոզել մյուսներին դրա ճշմարտության մեջ: արդյունքում ով շատ հետևորդ հավաքեց նրա ուսմունքը կդառնա կրոն:

----------


## Ուրվական

Դժվար ա շատ: Մի հատ հարց, մարդիկ, գիտությունը, ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաներն ու զարգացումը մնու՞մ են, թե՞ ընդունում ենք, որ դրանք նույնպես անհետանում են:

----------


## Dorian

Եթե զուգահեռաբար վերացնենք նաև սուրբ գրքերը... հեշտ չի լինի...
Միայն մեկ-մեկ, ասենք մտածելով, թե ո՞վ ստեղծեց գալակտիկան, կշոշափվի գերբնական ուժի թեորեմը...
Մարդու ծագման հարցը հազիվ թե աստծուն "ծնի"... Չեմ կարծում, որ Բուբուշների կամ Թութուշների հետևից կընկնեն... Գիտական պատասխան կտան հարցին...
Մի խոսքով, առակս ինչ կցուցաներ, ՈՐ ԿԿՈՐՑՆԵԻՆՔ ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ ՀԱՎԵՐԺ...

----------


## Xelgen

Լավ զուտ տեսականորեն ենթադրենք որ վերացնում ենք ողջ կրոնական ինֆորմացիան (պրակտիկայում հետը կվերանա մշակույթի ողջ ձևերի մի 90%, ու նաև ազգային շատ տարեր, լեգենդներ, իսկ այդ երեքը միասին նենց փոփոխություն է, որ չես կարող հաշվարկես)։

Այդ դեպքում 2 տարբերակ եմ տեսնում։
Կամ կստեղվծի արդեն մեկ ընդհանուր կրոն, քանի որ աշխարհը բավականչափ գլոբալիզացված է։

Կամ էլ մի կես միլլիոն, մանր-մունր կրոն, քանի որ բավականին ինդիվիդուալիզացված ենք։

Բայց հիմնական դրույթները (մի գողացիր, մի սպանիր, և այլն) համարյա բոլորի հիմքում կլինեն, ինչպես և հիմա։
Ինձ թվում է մահից հետո կյանքը նույնպես կլինի։

Մարդու արարումը դժվար է ասել, ոնց կլինի։
Չար ու բարի կլինի։
Չգիտեմ մեկ աստված կլինի, թե մի քանի…

Ուրիշ տարբերակել կա՝ այդ ինֆորմացիան վերացնելուց հետո, չենք հասցնի նորը ստեղծել, ու իրար կուտենք ուղղակի։ Ողջ մնացածներն էլ, կապիկ կդառնան  :Smile:

----------

Chilly (25.05.2009), Jarre (28.05.2009), Tig (25.05.2009), Ձայնալար (25.05.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Լուրջ եմ: Երկու օր է չեմ խմել: 
> Ուրեմն գիտենք, որ կրոնի հիմքում ընկած է հավատը: Հավատը գիտենք, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ որևէ բանի, տվյալ դեպքում կրոնական դրույթների նկատմամբ կարծր համոզվածությունն է, ամենավերջին աստիճանի վստահությունն է վերջիններիս ճշմարտացի լինելու մեջ:
> Առաջարկում եմ կատարել երևակայական գիտափորձ: Դե մարդս եթե ի վիճակի չի փորձարարական հետազոտություն անցկացնելու, ապա տեսական հետազոտություն անել հո կարող է, ասենք ատոմային ռումբի պայթյունի հետևանքները գնահատելու համար պարտադիր չի ռումբ պայթեցնել, կարելի է հաշվարկել բանաձևերով ու ստանալ ատոմայի ռումբի տեսական նմանակը: Ուրեմն այսպես. մտովի պատկերացնում ենք, որ համայն մարդությունը մեկ վայրկյանում կորցնում է կրոնի վերաբերյալ ողջ ինֆորմացիան, թե ուղեղներում, թե գրքերում ու ինտերնետում: Պատկերացրեցի՞նք: Հիմա խնդրեմ ասեք, հետագա Х տարիների ընթացքում արդյո՞ք մարդկության մոտ կվերականգնվեն կրոնական գիտելիքները նույն տեսքով, որակով, բովանդակությամբ, նույն Աստվածով և նույն համաչափությամբ, ասենք կլինեն նույնքան բուդդիստներ, քրիստոնեաներ, մահմեդականներ: Արդյո՞ք նույնությամբ կվերականգնվեն Աստվածաշունջը, Ղուրանը, Թալմուդը: Արդյո՞ք էլի կլինի Աստծո որդի Քրիստոսը, Ադամն ու Եվան, թե՞ այս անգամ կլինի ասենք Պարաբուս Կառլոսը, և Աստված ստեղծում է ոչ թե Ադամին կավից, այլ Բուբուշին՝ ազբեստից, իսկ հետո վերջինիս փայծաղի քարերից ստեղծում է Դադաշին:
> Գիտափորձը նպատակ ունի պարզելու, մետաֆիզիկակա՞ն են  Աստվածներն ու կրոնները, թե՞ նրանք գոյություն ունեն մարդուս գիտակցությունում աբստրակտ տեսքով:
> Կարծիքներ խնդրեմ:


*Եթե նմանատիպ մի բան լինի աշխարհը կփրկվի կործանումից*

Իսկ քո ասածի թեկուզ տեսական գիտափորձը error կտա, քանզի մարդ ունի գենետիկ հիշողություն, որը իր ամեն մի բջիջի հյուսվածքի մեջ է դրված, դրա դեմ ոչինչ չկա :Ok: 
Կրոնների առաջացման պահը չգիտեմ, բայց պետականությունն էլ կվերանա կամ հենց ինքն էլ կրոնանման մի բան կդառնա, թե չէ մարդկանց ոնց են կառավարելու :Xeloq: 
Ով շուտ սկսի հարցեր տալ ու պատասխաններ որնել նա էլ սկիզբ կդնի կրոնանման մի բանի, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է զուտ հավատքին դա մարդկային էության մի մասնիկն է մարդ մի բանի պիտի հավատա, մեկը Աստծուն, մյուսը Սատանային, իսկ երրորդը իր ավտոմեքենային  :LOL: , հենց հավատ կորցրածներն են որ չեն ուզում ապրել կամ վեչնի դեպռեսիայի մեջ են:

----------

Tig (25.05.2009), յոգի (27.05.2009)

----------


## Chilly

> Բայց հիմնական դրույթները (մի գողացիր, մի սպանիր, և այլն) համարյա բոլորի հիմքում կլինեն, ինչպես և հիմա։
> Ինձ թվում է մահից հետո կյանքը նույնպես կլինի։


Համաձայն եմ, բայց դրույթների քանակը մի քիչ կավելանա, այսինքն մի օֆֆտոպիր, մի ծնգցրու (բջջայինին),  և այլն  :LOL: :
Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ - ապա կարծում եմ գիտությունը շատ արագ առաջընթաց կունենա... որովհետև հիմա մարդիկ շատ ժամանակ անհասկանալի բան տեսնելիս դրան վերագրում են աստվածային բնույթ, այն ժամանակ նրանք չեն իմանա ինչ ասել է աստվածային բնույթ  :Smile:  ու կսկսեն խորանալ` իսկական հիմքեր ու իմաստներ կգտնեն... Կրոն չի լինի, կլինեն կոդեքսներ, որոնց կատարումը կհսկվի... Այն, ինչի բացատրությունը մարդկությունը դեռ չգիտի, կսկսի ավելի ու ավելի շատ գիտնականների գրավել իր կողմը և աստիճանաբար, դարերի ընթացքում կիմանանք ամեն ինչ մեր ծագման, պարանորմալ երևույթների և այլնի մասին...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դժվար ա շատ: Մի հատ հարց, մարդիկ, գիտությունը, ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաներն ու զարգացումը մնու՞մ են, թե՞ ընդունում ենք, որ դրանք նույնպես անհետանում են:


Դե ասենք ամեն ինչ մնում է նույնը, միայն կրոնն է կորչում։
Ինչ եք կարծում, ինչքանո՞վ է հավանական, որ քաոս կառաջանա։

----------


## Tig

Շատ լուրջ գիտափորձ ես առաջ քաշում Վիշապ ջան: ՄԻանշանակ դժվար է ասել, բայց ենթադրություններ կարելի է անել:
Կարծում եմ այնուամենայնիվ մարդը նորից կստեղծի կրոն, կամ կրոններ, քանի որ մարդու համար միշտ էլ կլինեն շատ ու շատ անբացատրելի երևույթներ և պատասխաններ փնտրելու և գտնելու մարդկային մոլուցքը կստեղծի կրոններ: Հետո մի հանգամանք ևս: Մարդկային մի հոծ զանգված կարիք ունի ինչոր մեկից բացատրություն ստանալու: Այսինքն այդ զանգվածը չի համարձակվում կամ ծուլանում է ինքնուրուն փնտրել և գտնել պատասխաններ: Իսկ քիթներն ամեն տեղ խոթելու գենետիկ ձգտում ունեցողները կսկսեն փորձել բավարարել այս զանգվածի պահանջները իրենց ենթադրություններըվ, որոնք կամաց կամաց կվերածվեն համոզմունքների: հետո էլ կհայտնվեն մարդիկ, որոնք կհասկանան թե այդ ամենն ինչպես կարելի է օգտագործել մասսաներին ղեկավարելու համար ու ինչպես ասվում է երգում՝ «... Եվ վաղն ամեն ինչ կսկսվի նորից…»

----------

Apsara (25.05.2009), յոգի (27.05.2009)

----------


## Chilly

> Դե ասենք ամեն ինչ մնում է նույնը, միայն կրոնն է կորչում։
> Ինչ եք կարծում, ինչքանո՞վ է հավանական, որ քաոս կառաջանա։


Քաոս կառաջանա, բայց ոչ բոլոր երկրներում, օրինակ, եթե այդ բանը հիմա լինի, նախկին ՍՍՀՄ երկրներում համարյա ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվի, որովհետև ինչ-որ չափով 70 տարի մղվել է պայքար կրոնի դեմ... Իսկ օրինակ` Հնդկաստանում, չնայած առանց ադ էլ քաոս է, կսկսվի անբացատրելի բան... չէ... չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, թե ի՞նչ կսկսվի  :Shok: 

Բայց նոր կրոն չի ստեղծվի, հատկապես առաջին մի քանի դարում... իսկ դրանից հետո... միգուցե և  ստեղծվի, բայց այն նման չի լինի մեր այժմյան կրոնի մասին պատկերացումներին, այն ավելի շատ բարոյական օրենքների կատարման ինստիտուտ կլինի... 

Իսկ աշխարհը հաստատ կկործանվի  :LOL:

----------


## Xelgen

> իսկ երրորդը իր ավտոմեքենային


Ծիծաղում ես, բայց պատվածք կա, որտեղ մոտավորապես այդպիսի հասարակություն է նկարագրված՝ Механический фиговый листок  :Smile: 
Իմիջայլոց, եթե ֆանտասիկտա սիրում եք, բավականին հետաքրքիր հեղինակ է, մնացած պատվածքները կարող եք կարդալ։

----------


## Apsara

> Ծիծաղում ես, բայց պատվածք կա, որտեղ մոտավորապես այդպիսի հասարակություն է նկարագրված՝ Механический фиговый листок 
> Իմիջայլոց, եթե ֆանտասիկտա սիրում եք, բավականին հետաքրքիր հեղինակ է, մնացած պատվածքները կարող եք կարդալ։


Xelgen ջան ծիծաղում եմ քանզի գիտեմ նման երևույթի գոյության մասին, իսկ երևույթը ինքնին ծիծաղելի է,  :Smile: 
պատմվածքը անպայման կկարդամ

Չնայած հիմիկվա մարդկությունը հենց դրան էլ գնում է, ստեղծում է մեքենաներ, որ դրանք ծառայեն իրեն, բայց իտոգում ինքն է ծառայում այդ մեքենաներին :Think:

----------


## Monk

Ինչքանով ես հասկացա, գիտափորձն արվում է այն ապրիորի սկզբունքով, որ կրոնի առաջացումը պայմանավորված է զուտ մարդկային գործոնով?

----------

յոգի (27.05.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

Վայ  ինչ  հետաքրքիր  թեմա է:

Տիեզերքում  գործում են  որոշակի  հստակ *օրենքներ*, որոնց  չիմացությունը բերում է  մեծ  դժբախտության:  Ահա  այդ  օրենքներն է,   որ  պետք է  ներկայացված  լինեն  կրոնական  օրենսգրքրում,  բայց  փաստը  ցույց է տալիս  որ  մարդիկ  տիեզարեկան  ճշմարիտ  խոսքը  փնտրեով  սովորաբար  շրջանցում են  օֆիցիալ  կրինի  դռները:

Ահա  սրա  մասին է  որ  պետք է  խորհեն  ներկայիս  կրոնական  գործիչները, որպեսզի  չբացվեն  նման  թեմաներ  կրոնները վերացնու  առաջարկով: :Cool:

----------

յոգի (27.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչքանով ես հասկացա, գիտափորձն արվում է այն ապրիորի սկզբունքով, որ կրոնի առաջացումը պայմանավորված է զուտ մարդկային գործոնով?


Շատերը տենց են մտածում: Լինելով տեխնիկական կրթությամբ մարդ՝ ինձ էլ ա դժվար շատ բան հասկանալ, ես էլ եմ մեկ մեկ մտածում որ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր ա հեքիաթ ա: Բայց մենակ փաստը, որ Էնշտեյնի ու Տեսլայի նման հանճարները հավատացել են Աստծուն, ինձ հետ ա պահում քրքրելու գաղափարից: Համ էլ ինքնին տիեզերքի ստեղծման պրոցեսը, վերջերս խորը ուսումնասիրվող մեծ պայթյունի տեսությունը, ավելի են հաստատում Աստվածաշնչյան արարումը, քան՝ հերքում: Նենց, որ դու մարդկային գործոնով պայմանավորված կրոնի հիմքերին հավատողներին թեթև նայի: Շատ Ուսումնասիրելուց հետո եզրակացությունը մեկն ա: Կա գերմատերիա, կա գերինտելլեկտ, կա վերին մակարդակ: Հարց ա, ինքը մորուքով պապի՞կ ա, թե՞ քվարկ-գլյուոնային կազմակերպված ու ինտելլեկտով օժտված զանգված: Կարևոր չի, կանք մենք, կա մեզնից բարձր մատերիա: Ես իրան համարում եմ Աստված ու չեմ էլ խորանում ով ա Ալլահ ասում, ով Բուդդա, ով Եհովա: Կամ ով ոնց ա պատկերացնում առաջին մարդու արարումը, հողից, թե հատ հատ, մոլեկուլ առ մոլեկուլ, ԴՆԹ-ի հավաքում: Աստվածաշունչը ահագին բան փոխաբերական ու պարզեցված ա ասում:

----------

Monk (26.05.2009), Tig (26.05.2009), Xelgen (25.05.2009), յոգի (27.05.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ժամանակի ընթացքում բոլորիս մոտ ձևավորվել են որոշակի բարոյական նորմեր, որոնց հիմքում կրոնն է, ազգային ավանդույթները և այլն: Եթե կրոնը վերանա, բարոյական նորմերը միևնույնն է մնալու են, բոլորիս մոտ այնքան, որքան որ կար մինչ այդ: Այլ բան է, որ այդ բարոյական նորմերը կարող են սկսել աստիճանաբար փոխվել և այդ փոփոխությունը ստանա այլ ընթացք, քան կրոնի ազդեցության պարագայում: Ակնթարթային փոփոխություններ կլինեն միայն այնպիսի հարցերում, ինչպիսիք են աշխարհի ստեղծումը, Ադամը, Մոհամեդը, Նոյը ու եսիմ ով:

----------


## Xelgen

> Ինչքանով ես հասկացա, գիտափորձն արվում է այն ապրիորի սկզբունքով, որ կրոնի առաջացումը պայմանավորված է զուտ մարդկային գործոնով?


Այո, տվյալ դեպքի և մտավոր էքսպերիմենտի համար։
Հակառակ դեպքում տենց ենթադրությունը արդեն անհնարին կդառնա։

----------


## Mtazox

> Լուրջ եմ: Երկու օր է չեմ խմել: 
> Ուրեմն գիտենք, որ կրոնի հիմքում ընկած է հավատը: Հավատը գիտենք, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ որևէ բանի, տվյալ դեպքում կրոնական դրույթների նկատմամբ կարծր համոզվածությունն է, ամենավերջին աստիճանի վստահությունն է վերջիններիս  ճշմարտացի լինելու մեջ:
> Առաջարկում եմ կատարել երևակայական գիտափորձ: Դե մարդս եթե ի վիճակի չի փորձարարական հետազոտություն անցկացնելու, ապա տեսական հետազոտություն անել հո կարող է, ասենք ատոմային ռումբի պայթյունի հետևանքները գնահատելու համար պարտադիր չի ռումբ պայթեցնել, կարելի է հաշվարկել բանաձևերով ու ստանալ ատոմայի ռումբի տեսական նմանակը: Ուրեմն այսպես. մտովի պատկերացնում ենք, որ համայն մարդությունը մեկ վայրկյանում կորցնում է կրոնի վերաբերյալ ողջ ինֆորմացիան, թե ուղեղներում, թե գրքերում ու ինտերնետում: Պատկերացրեցի՞նք: Հիմա խնդրեմ ասեք, հետագա Х տարիների ընթացքում արդյո՞ք մարդկության մոտ կվերականգնվեն կրոնական գիտելիքները նույն տեսքով, որակով, բովանդակությամբ, նույն Աստվածով և նույն համաչափությամբ, ասենք կլինեն նույնքան բուդդիստներ, քրիստոնեաներ, մահմեդականներ: Արդյո՞ք նույնությամբ կվերականգնվեն Աստվածաշունջը, Ղուրանը, Թալմուդը: Արդյո՞ք էլի կլինի Աստծո որդի Քրիստոսը, Ադամն ու Եվան, թե՞ այս անգամ կլինի ասենք Պարաբուս Կառլոսը, և Աստված ստեղծում է ոչ թե Ադամին կավից, այլ Բուբուշին՝ ազբեստից, իսկ հետո վերջինիս փայծաղի քարերից ստեղծում է Դադաշին:
> Գիտափորձը նպատակ ունի պարզելու, մետաֆիզիկակա՞ն են  Աստվածներն ու կրոնները, թե՞ նրանք գոյություն ունեն մարդուս գիտակցությունում աբստրակտ տեսքով:
> Կարծիքներ խնդրեմ:


Մարդռւ և բնռւթյան  մեջ հարաբերռւթյռւնները իրար բացառօղ ներքին բալանս ապահօվելռւ գլղավօր պայմանը հարաբերականօրեն դաթար ապահօվելն ե կրօնի այսինքն համակարգի միջօցօվ:Նման հարաբերռւթյռւնները կդաթարեն միայն այն Ժամանակ երբ մտացօղ սռւբստանցը կապրի այլ տիեզերական համակարգռւմ բնականաբր վօչ երկիր մօլօրակի վրա:
Ինչ դԺվար ե գրել հայերն այս լեպթօպօվ:

----------


## Monk

> Շատերը տենց են մտածում: Լինելով տեխնիկական կրթությամբ մարդ՝ ինձ էլ ա դժվար շատ բան հասկանալ, ես էլ եմ մեկ մեկ մտածում որ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր ա հեքիաթ ա: Բայց մենակ փաստը, որ Էնշտեյնի ու Տեսլայի նման հանճարները հավատացել են Աստծուն, ինձ հետ ա պահում քրքրելու գաղափարից: Համ էլ ինքնին տիեզերքի ստեղծման պրոցեսը, վերջերս խորը ուսումնասիրվող մեծ պայթյունի տեսությունը, ավելի են հաստատում Աստվածաշնչյան արարումը, քան՝ հերքում: Նենց, որ դու մարդկային գործոնով պայմանավորված կրոնի հիմքերին հավատողներին թեթև նայի: Շատ Ուսումնասիրելուց հետո եզրակացությունը մեկն ա: Կա գերմատերիա, կա գերինտելլեկտ, կա վերին մակարդակ: Հարց ա, ինքը մորուքով պապի՞կ ա, թե՞ քվարկ-գլյուոնային կազմակերպված ու ինտելլեկտով օժտված զանգված: Կարևոր չի, կանք մենք, կա մեզնից բարձր մատերիա: Ես իրան համարում եմ Աստված ու չեմ էլ խորանում ով ա Ալլահ ասում, ով Բուդդա, ով Եհովա: Կամ ով ոնց ա պատկերացնում առաջին մարդու արարումը, հողից, թե հատ հատ, մոլեկուլ առ մոլեկուլ, ԴՆԹ-ի հավաքում: Աստվածաշունչը ահագին բան փոխաբերական ու պարզեցված ա ասում:


Համաձայն եմ ասածիդ: Տեխնիկական կրթություն չունեմ, բայց ունեմ աստվածաբանական կրթութություն: Եվ ինչպես տեխնիկական կրթութություն ունեցող շատ մարդկանց չի բավարարում տիեզերքի և կյանքի ծագման վերաբերյալ մատերիալիստական տեսակետները, այնպես էլ ինձ չի բավարարում կրոնի ծագումը մարդկային գործոնով պայմանավորելու մոտեցումները: Թեկուզ հենց այն, թե ինչպես է առաջանում այն կայծը ժամանակի և տարածության մեջ ապրող մարդու գիտակցության կամ ենթագիտակցության մեջ հավիտենականության և անսահմանության, Աստծո, հոգու և անդրացականի վերաբերյալ, ինձ չեն բավարարում բոլորովին: Բայց սա արդեն այլ թեմայի նյութ է, շատ չծավալվեմ:



> Այո, տվյալ դեպքի և մտավոր էքսպերիմենտի համար։
> Հակառակ դեպքում տենց ենթադրությունը արդեն անհնարին կդառնա։


Պարզ է, շնորհակալ եմ: Ուրեմն այս թեմայում անելու շատ բան չունեմ: :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Եվ ինչպես տեխնիկական կրթութություն ունեցող շատ մարդկանց չի բավարարում տիեզերքի և կյանքի ծագման վերաբերյալ մատերիալիստական տեսակետները, այնպես էլ ինձ չի բավարարում կրոնի ծագումը մարդկային գործոնով պայմանավորելու մոտեցումները:


Գիտությունը էնքան անկատար ա, ինչքան մարդը: Օրինակ շատ հասարակ մի օրինակ: իշամեղուն տեսականորեն չպետք է կարողանա թռջել: Բոլոր աէրոդինամիկական հաշվարկներով իշամեղուն իր փոքր թևերթվ չպետք է կարողանար իր հսկա(թևերի հետ համեմատած) մարմինը գետնց բարձրացնել:
Բայց իշամեղուն թջչում է, չնայած բոլոր հաշվարկների  :Smile: 
Հիմա նույն տեսությունը առաջ քաշողները առաջ են քաշել այնպիսի փխրուն տեսություն, ինչպիսին դարվինիզմն է: Իսկ դարվինիզմը կրիտիկայի չի դիմանում: Հենց մենակ սպիտակուցի մոլեկուլի պատահական առաջացումը ոչ ոք չի կարողանում հաստատել:

----------


## REAL_ist

գտնում եմ, որ կրոնների ներկա անվանումները և ձևերը կփոխվեին, քանի որ դրանք մեծ մասամբ ձևականություններ և պայմանականություններ են ձևավորված բազմաթիվ պատմական, տարածաշրջանային և այլ բնույթի հանգամանքների համակցությունների ազդեցությամբ, սակայն բովանդակային մասը դժվար կտրուկ փոփոխությունների ենթարկվեր, քանի որ կրոնների հայեցակարգերում նշված գաղափարները հատուկ են մարդկային տիպին և անկախ զարգացման ձևից և ժամկետից մարդկությունը նորից այդ գաղափարներին կգար և կընդուներ:
Այսինքն կրոնները ոչ մի դեպքում չեն ստեղծում բարոյական նորմեր, բարոյական նորմերը ստեղծվել են մարդկության զարգացման և եվոլյուցիայի արդյունքում: Կրոնները ուղղակի ընդունում են և պաշտպանության տակ են առնում այդ բարոյական նորմերը և եթե կրոնների ձևը և անվանումները փոխվեն, միևնույն է այդ բարոյական նորմերը նորից կձևավորվեն և դրանց պաշտպանությամբ հանդես կգան այլ կրոններ` անկախ ձևերից և անվանումներից:

----------


## յոգի

> Շատերը տենց են մտածում: Լինելով տեխնիկական կրթությամբ մարդ՝ ինձ էլ ա դժվար շատ բան հասկանալ, ես էլ եմ մեկ մեկ մտածում որ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր ա հեքիաթ ա: Բայց մենակ փաստը, որ Էնշտեյնի ու Տեսլայի նման հանճարները հավատացել են Աստծուն, ինձ հետ ա պահում քրքրելու գաղափարից: Համ էլ ինքնին տիեզերքի ստեղծման պրոցեսը, վերջերս խորը ուսումնասիրվող մեծ պայթյունի տեսությունը, ավելի են հաստատում Աստվածաշնչյան արարումը, քան՝ հերքում: Նենց, որ դու մարդկային գործոնով պայմանավորված կրոնի հիմքերին հավատողներին թեթև նայի: Շատ Ուսումնասիրելուց հետո եզրակացությունը մեկն ա: Կա գերմատերիա, կա գերինտելլեկտ, կա վերին մակարդակ: Հարց ա, ինքը մորուքով պապի՞կ ա, թե՞ քվարկ-գլյուոնային կազմակերպված ու ինտելլեկտով օժտված զանգված: Կարևոր չի, կանք մենք, կա մեզնից բարձր մատերիա: Ես իրան համարում եմ Աստված ու չեմ էլ խորանում ով ա Ալլահ ասում, ով Բուդդա, ով Եհովա: Կամ ով ոնց ա պատկերացնում առաջին մարդու արարումը, հողից, թե հատ հատ, մոլեկուլ առ մոլեկուլ, ԴՆԹ-ի հավաքում: Աստվածաշունչը ահագին բան փոխաբերական ու պարզեցված ա ասում:


Աթեիստ գիտնականները չկարողանալով ելք գտնել այպես կոչված մեծ պայթյունի տեսության տակից դուրս գալու , արդեն հաստատում ե՞ն Աստվածաշնչյան արարումը,
որովհետև ապուշ տեսություն էր, ինչ՞պես կարող է նրանց ասած Ոչնչից ինչ որ բան առաջանա, այն ել քարուքանդ անող պայթյունից, 
««Չկար ոչ մի բան, կար միյայն ոչինչ, հանկարծ ոչնչը պայթեց և դրա հետևանքով առաջացան տիեձերք, մարդկություն, բնություն , հարմոնյա և ամենը...»»
երեխաները կարողա երազեին նման խաղեր, այդ մեծ մորուքով ««գիտնականները»» դրանից ավել ոչինչ չեն կարող հասկանալ...տեսնում են , որ բաներ կա որ իրենց գաղափարին չի հասնում, օրինակ ձեր ասած ««գերմատերյան»» իրականում դա գերմատերյա չե, մատերյան չի կարող լինել գեր կամ հակառակը, մատերյային կյանք տվողն է Գեր, որը մատերյա չե, այլ Հոգևոր է և միյայն Հոգևորը կարող է գեր լինել, առանց հոգևորի մատերյան մեռած է...
Կրոնը դարձրել են աբստրակցիա, բայց տրանսցենդենտ չի արդեն, որորվհետև նպատակը շեղել են և օգտագործում են մարդկային շահերի համար: Կրոնի իրական նպատակն է տրանսցենդենտ...

----------


## Elmo

> Աթեիստ գիտնականները չկարողանալով ելք գտնել այպես կոչված մեծ պայթյունի տեսության տակից դուրս գալու , արդեն հաստատում ե՞ն Աստվածաշնչյան արարումը,


Իրականում մեծ պայթյունի տեսությունն ա հենց մեծապես հաստատում տիեզերքի արարման աստվածաշնչյան նկարագրությունը:  :Wink: 
Ars83 -ը ավելի մանրամասն կարա բացատրի: Ինքը ինձնից շատ ու շատ անգամ ավելի լավ գիտի ֆիզիկա:

----------


## Չամիչ

> բարոյական նորմերը ստեղծվել են մարդկության զարգացման և եվոլյուցիայի արդյունքում:


հատկապես  ո՞ր  բարոյական  նորմը  կարող եք  նշել, որը  ստեղծվել է  մարդկության  զարգացման արդյունքում:

----------


## REAL_ist

բոլորը

----------


## Վիշապ

Գիտափորձի նպատակներից մեկը պարզելն է, թե արդյո՞ք մարդու զարգացվածության աստիճանը կարող է ազդել կրոնական սահմանումների վրա։ Նկատի ունեմ, եթե մենք այժմյան մակարդակով զրոյից սկսեինք հայտնաբերել Աստծուն և աստվածայինը, արդյո՞ք կգայինք նույն աստվածաշնչյան պատմություններին, թե՞ աբողջությամբ կփոխվեին սցենարները, գուցե ավելի համոզիչ նկարագրություն կազմվեր, քան թե մթից լույսի առանձնացումը, կավից Ադամին ստեղծելը, դրախտային խնձորը, Աստված տեսավ, որ բարի է և այլն։ Այսինքն կրոնական ռոմանտիզմից գուցե անցնեինք գիտական սահմանումների։ Իմա՝ բարձրագույն բանականությունը կազմակերպել է տիեզերքը, իսկ զուտ լաբորատոր փորձերի արդյունքում ստեղծվել է մարդկությունը Երկիր մոլորակի վրա։ Փորձի նպատակը ապացուցելն է, որ ցածր մակարդակի բանականությունները ինքնաոչնչացվում են, եթե անկախանում են բարձրագույն բանականությունից։ Ու ստեղծվում է նոր կրոն, որը կոչ է անում մարդկությանը որոնել բարձրագույն բանականության ուսմուքները, որպեսզի անկատարությանը ու հավասարակշռության խախտմանը վերջ տրվցվի։

----------

Tig (29.05.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Իրականում մեծ պայթյունի տեսությունն ա հենց մեծապես հաստատում տիեզերքի արարման աստվածաշնչյան նկարագրությունը:


 :Smile:  Ճիշտ այդպես:



> Ars83 -ը ավելի մանրամասն կարա բացատրի:


Դե, կարող եմ փորձել համենայն դեպս: Հայերեն լեզվով տեղեկություններ կան Օ'Հայկի թարգմանությամբ (շատ լավ աշխատանք է կատարվել, ի դեպ  :Ok: ) այստեղ



> Ինքը ինձնից շատ ու շատ անգամ ավելի լավ գիտի ֆիզիկա:


 Ժողովուրդ ջան, մեր Վազգենը համեստություն է անում, չհավատաք  :Smile:  Ես մաթեմատիկոս եմ, ուղղակի «Ֆիզիկայի ինստիտուտի օդը շնչած»  :LOL: ՝ ինչպես մի լավ մարդ է ասում: 
Հանգիստ կարող եք իրեն հարցեր ուղղել. նույնիսկ եթե չիմանա էլ մի բան, այնպիսի պրպտուն ուղեղ է, որ կփորփրի, կպատասխանի:  :Smile:  (Բայց շատ չբզբզեք, մարդը հեսա ՊԱՊԱ է դառնում  :Hands Up: , տիեզերքի-բանի ժամանակ չի ունենա  :Wink: )

----------

Elmo (28.05.2009), Rammer (28.05.2009), Tig (29.05.2009), Հայկօ (28.05.2009), յոգի (28.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Դե, կարող եմ փորձել համենայն դեպս: Հայերեն լեզվով տեղեկություններ կան Օ'Հայկի թարգմանությամբ (շատ լավ աշխատանք է կատարվել, ի դեպ ) այստեղ


Կլոր մեջը ծակ Հայկի գրածը շատ լավն էր...Այդ նույն անձնավորությունը ինձ *սադրել է* կարդալ մի գիտահանրամատչելի գիրք, որտեղ ոչ ֆիզիկայի տերմինալոգիայով շատ պարզ բացատրված է թե ինչ են սև խոռոչները, ինչ է մեծ պայթունը և այլն...Գրքի վերնագրին է` չեմ հիշում, իսկ հեղինակը` Սթիվեն Հոկինգ Կարծեմ...

----------


## ars83

> Կլոր մեջը ծակ Հայկի գրածը շատ լավն էր...Այդ նույն անձնավորությունը ինձ *սադրել է* կարդալ մի գիտահանրամատչելի գիրք, որտեղ ոչ ֆիզիկայի տերմինալոգիայով շատ պարզ բացատրված է թե ինչ են սև խոռոչները, ինչ է մեծ պայթունը և այլն...Գրքի վերնագրին է` չեմ հիշում, իսկ հեղինակը` Սթիվեն Հոկինգ Կարծեմ...


Ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է  :Wink: 
Stephen Hawking: A Brief History of Time
Ես դեռ չեմ կարդացել  :Blush:

----------

Rammer (28.05.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> բոլորը


Էս վերջերս  մի  շատ հետաքրքիր  հաղորդում  նայեցի  *մաուգլու  սինդրոմով*  տառապող  երեխաների  մասին:  Ովքեր  տեղյակ չեն ասեմ  որ  Մաուգլու  սինդրոմով  տառապում են այն  երեխաները,  որոնք  մեծացել են  կենդանիների հետ, կամ  մարդկային  շբումից հեռու:

Ճիշտն ասած  չէի  կարող  պատկերացնել որ  Ռուսաստանում այդքան  շատ են  այդ  սինդրոմով  տառապող  երեխաները: Հաղորդումը  նայելուց  հետո, ինձ  համար  մի  շարք  անսպասելի հայտնագործություններ  արեցի:

պարզվում է,  երեխայի  հոգեկան  նորմալ  զարգացման  համար  մարդկանց  շրջապատում   մեծանալը  դեռ  շատ  քիչ է:  Հաղորդումը  նայելիս  պարզեցի , որ  մաուգլիի   սինդրոմով  կարող են տառապել  նաեվ  այն  երեխաները  որոնք  մեծացել են  ընտանիքում, բայց  զրկված են  եկել  ծնողական  սիրուց: Ծնողական  սեր, ահա սա է  առողջ անձի  ձեվավորման  միակ  նախապայմանը:

Ինչի՞  համար եմ  այսքան  երկար  բարակ  գրում,  ես  հանգել եմ  այն  համոզմանը  որ  էվոլյուցիայի  ընթացքում,  մարդը  ոչ  մի  բարոյական  նորմ  չի  կարող  ստեղծագործել:  Սաղմնավորումից  մինչեվ  3  տարեկանը  երեխան ինչ բարոյական  նորմ  վերցրեց  ծնողից  վերցրեց, հետո սովորաբար շատ  ուշ է  լինում:

Հարց է  ծագում, իսկ առաջի  մարդը  որտեղի՞ց  է  վերցրել:

----------


## REAL_ist

Երևի սխալ արտահայտվեցի. բարոյական նորմերը ճշմարտություններ են, որոնք գոյություն ունեն մարդկային կամքից անկախ: Մարդկության եվոլյուցիայի ու զարգացման ընթացքում մարդիկ հետզհետե սկսում են գիտակցել դրանք ու համընդհանուր ճանաչում տալիս դրանց և հարմարացնում առօրյային: Այսինքն այդ ճմշարտություններից որոշակի նորմ են ստեղծում, ոչ թե ստեղծում են ճմշարտությունները: Ինչը չի բացառում նաև որոշակի անհատների կողմից այդ ճմշարտությունները չգիտակցելը, ինչպես նշածդ օրինակում: 
Այդ ճշմարտությունները այս թեմայի գիտափորձի դեպքում իմ համոզմամբ չեն փոփոխվի և մարդկությունը նորից կգա դրանց: Ինչ մնումա կոնկրետ Վիշապի բարձրացրած հարցին, ապա իմ կարծիքով դրանց արտահայտման ձևերը(մասնավորապես կրոնները) կփոխվեն, քանի որ դրանք մարդկային սուբյեկտիվիզմի արդյունք են:

----------

Chilly (29.05.2009), Tig (29.05.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Հարց է  ծագում, իսկ առաջի  մարդը  որտեղի՞ց  է  վերցրել:


Որպես  այդպիսին,  առաջի  մարդ՝  հասկացողություն  չկա:
Էվոլուցիայի  շնորհիվ  ստեղծվել  է  կենդանու  այս  տեսակը,  որին  հիմա  մենք  մարդ  ենք  անվանում:
Մարդ  կենդանին  ունեցել  է  13  տեսակ,  հետո  մենք  ընտրել  ենք  այս  մի  տեսակը  և  մտել  սրա  մեջ,  որպեսզի  սկսենք  այս  մեծ  փորձը,  որը  հիմա  կատարում  ենք, որն  էլ  շարունակվում  է  արդեն  հարյուր  հազար  տարի,  իսկ  այն  տասերկուսի   զարգացումը  մենք  կանգնեցրել  ենք,  որպեսզի  մեզ  չխանգարեն  և  մենք  հանգիստ  մեր  տեսակի  մեջ  լինելով  միակը,  կարողանանք  փակված  վիճակից  այս  խաղի  միջոցով  ֆիզիկական  աշխարհ  բերել  մեր  տան  էներգիան:    Որը  կատարիալ  Սերն  է, և  ներդաշնակությունն  է  ամեն  բանի  մեջ,  մեկ  ամբողջություն  լինելու  հասկացողությունն  է,  ողջ  տիեզերքում  գտնվող  ամեն  բանի  հետ:  Այսինքը  դրախտը  տեղափոխենք  երկիր:

Իսկ  մնացած  բոլոր    բարոյական՝  և  առհասարակ  գիտելիքները  ինտուիցիոնալ  է  տրվում  մարդկանց,  քանզի  մեր  հոգիները  անտեսանելի  բազմաթիվ  թելիկներով  կապված  են  տիեզերքի  և  մեր  տան  հետ՝  որտեղից  էլ   մենք  ծնունդով  սկիզբ  ենք  առնում:

----------

Chilly (29.05.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ասեմ իմ ենթադրությունը։ Ինձ թվում է օգտվելով անորոշությունից ի հայտ կգային ահագին տարբեր կրոնական խմբավորումներ փորձելով իրենց վարկածները քարոզել որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն։ Բարոյախրատական սկզբուքները գուցե նման լինեին այժմյան կրոնական գաղափարախոսություններում շարադրված սկզբունքներին, սակայն  բիբլիական սենարները հնարավոր է լրիվ այլ լինեին։ Կրոնական դեմոգրաֆիկ բաժանումները կլինեին տարերային ու մարդկությունը այդ պատճառով կխառնվեր իրար։   Սկզբում կառաջանար գաղափարական քաոս։ Կլինեին աշխարհաքաղաքական մեծ տեղաշարժեր ու մարդկությունը որակական մեծ փոփոխություններ կկրեր գուցե ավելի շատ դրական իմաստով։ Մարդիկ կդառնային ավելի ազատամիտ, քանի որ դժվար կլիներ նոր և ինչ–որ իմաստով հում գաղափարախոսություններով ճնշել ու միարժամանակ համախմբել մարդկանց ըստ կրոնական ստորաբաժանումների քանի որ մարդիկ վերստին ընտրելու հնարավորություն կունենային։ Մի խոսքով մարդկությունը իր զարգացման ճանապարհին էական թռիչք կարձանագրեր։

----------

Tig (29.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ինձ թվում է որ հիմնականում շատ բան չի փոխվելու… անունները թերևս փոխվեն, բայց հիմնականում կառուցվածքն ու նպատակները մնալու են նույնը, որովհետև կրոնը ստեղծված է մարդու կողմից մարդու վրա իշխանություն հաստատելու համար օգտվելով անորոշությունից… կրոնները կունենան այն տեսքը ինչը որ հիմա ունեն, քանի որ գիտության զարգացումը բավականին "տերրիտորիա" խլել կրոնից պատմության ընթացքում… այսինքն աստված կայծակներ չի նետելու, երկիրը կլոր է լինելու և պտտվելու է առևի շուրջը և այլն… իմիջայլոց կրոններն էլ իրարից այդքան էլ տարբեր չեն, դրանց տարբերությունը հիմնականում կրողների էթնիկ բնութագրից է գալիս, նրանց աշխարհագրական ու քաղաքական դիրքից… կրոնը տիեզերական ծագում չունի, սուրբ գրքերն էլ գրվել են մարդու կողմից պատմական փաստերի հիման վրա որոնք լուսավորվել են  ըստ իշխողի քմահաճույքի ու կարիքների

Կրոնը որևէ հարցի պատասխան չի կարող տալ, որովհետև հարցի պատասխան նշանակում է փաստի առկայություն և նրա հետ հաշվի նստել, իսկ կրոնը հիմնված է զուտ հավատքի վրա որն առկա է փաստի բացակայության դեպքում…

----------

Tig (01.06.2009), Վիշապ (30.05.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեֆ, աշխարհու՞մ էլ շատ բան չի փոխվելու։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, աշխարհու՞մ էլ շատ բան չի փոխվելու։


ճիշտն ասած, շատ լավ հարց էր… մինչև հիմա գիտությունը պայքարում էր կրոնի դեմ (անուղղակիորեն) իր տեղը հաստատելու հասարակության մեջ, այն ժամանակ կլինի հակառակը… դրա մոդելը, ինձ թվում է ԽՍՀՄ-մ էր… մոտավորապես… կմտածեմ

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Երևի սխալ արտահայտվեցի. բարոյական նորմերը ճշմարտություններ են, որոնք գոյություն ունեն մարդկային կամքից անկախ: Մարդկության եվոլյուցիայի ու զարգացման ընթացքում մարդիկ հետզհետե սկսում են գիտակցել դրանք ու համընդհանուր ճանաչում տալիս դրանց և հարմարացնում առօրյային: Այսինքն այդ ճմշարտություններից որոշակի նորմ են ստեղծում, ոչ թե ստեղծում են ճմշարտությունները: Ինչը չի բացառում նաև որոշակի անհատների կողմից այդ ճմշարտությունները չգիտակցելը, ինչպես նշածդ օրինակում: 
> Այդ ճշմարտությունները այս թեմայի գիտափորձի դեպքում իմ համոզմամբ չեն փոփոխվի և մարդկությունը նորից կգա դրանց: Ինչ մնումա կոնկրետ Վիշապի բարձրացրած հարցին, ապա իմ կարծիքով դրանց արտահայտման ձևերը(մասնավորապես կրոնները) կփոխվեն, քանի որ դրանք մարդկային սուբյեկտիվիզմի արդյունք են:


Եւ ինչ՞   Կարծում ես, որ բարոյական նորմերը ճշմարտություն են, որ գոյություն ունեն մարդու՝ դրա մասին իմացությունից անկախ՞   Բարոյական նորմերը պայմանականություններ են… Հասարակությունը պայմանականորեն ընդունում է, որն է լավը, որը վատը… Դա չի նշանակում, որ դրանք ճշմարտություն են… Օրինակ, եթե սով սկսվի երկրագնդի վրա, չեմ կարծում, թե ինչ-որ մեկը քեզ անբարոյական կկոչի, եթե մարդ սպանես ուտես
Աշխարհում շատ քիչ ճշմարտություն կա, ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է...
Նույնիսկ չես կարող պնդել, որ երկրագունդը կլոր է  :Wink: 
Համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ այն հարցում, որ կրոնը կփոխվի, քանի որ կրոնը հենց այդ նորմերի կանոնների հավաքածու է…

----------


## Elmo

> Նույնիսկ չես կարող պնդել, որ երկրագունդը կլոր է


իրականում պտույտի հետևանքով առաջացած կենտրոնախույս ուժի ազդեցության տակ՝ մի փոքր ձվաձև է:

----------

Ֆրեյա (30.05.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Եւ ինչ՞   Կարծում ես, որ բարոյական նորմերը ճշմարտություն են, որ գոյություն ունեն մարդու՝ դրա մասին իմացությունից անկախ՞


Ոչ, չեմ կարծում: Ուղղակի այդ բարոյական կոչված նորմերը ստեղծվում են ճշմարտությունների ազդեցությամբ, դրանք առօրյային հարմարցնելու միջոցով, ուշադիր չես կարդացել գրածս :Wink:

----------


## յոգի

Հայկո ջան կարդացի վերևի գրառումներտ, բայց չ՛ապացուցված և անհիմն մտային հնարանքներ են (չնդունես անձնական, քանի որ հեղինակը դու չես), դրանք անհավատ ««գիտնականների»» տեսություններ են , որոնց իրենք էլ չեն հավատում և օգտագործում են ««երևի»» ««կարող է»» ««մգուցե»» բառերը...
Մեծ պայթյունի տեսությունը դասավանդում են ուսումնական հաստատություններում, բայց դա ոչինչ չի ապացուցում, որ դա իրականություն է, ...
Պարզ հարց, ինչ՞պես կարող է ավերող պայթյունից առաջանա կարգ ու կանոն, հարմոնյա, Արև, Լուսին, Տիեզերքներ, մոլորակներ և այդ մոլորակները գործեն ժամացույցի ճշգրտությամբ: 
Կարող են այդ ««խելոք»» գիտնականները մի պայթյուն սարքել և մի փոքրիկ ««տիեզերքիկ»» ստեղծեն, կամ կարող են թող ոչնչից , զրոյից մի սերմ ստեղծեն, օրինակ խնծորի սերմ, որը ցանելուց բերք տա...
Ին՞չ կարող են ստեղծել ոչնչից, ...
Տեսություններ են հորինում ոչնչից և փորձում են Աստծուն մեջտեղից հանել, դա նման է երեխուն , որը փորձում է հերքել ծնողներին և փորձել ապացուցել , թե ինքը առաջացել է իրենց տան սկարավարկայի պայթյունից...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ոչ, չեմ կարծում: Ուղղակի այդ բարոյական կոչված նորմերը ստեղծվում են ճշմարտությունների ազդեցությամբ, դրանք առօրյային հարմարցնելու միջոցով, ուշադիր չես կարդացել գրածս


Օրինակ?  Բեր մեկ օրինակ, խնդրում եմ, որևէ բարոյական նորմի, որը առաջացել է որևէ ճշմարտության ազդեցության տակ....

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հայկո ջան կարդացի վերևի գրառումներտ, բայց չ՛ապացուցված և անհիմն մտային հնարանքներ են (չնդունես անձնական, քանի որ հեղինակը դու չես), դրանք անհավատ ««գիտնականների»» տեսություններ են , որոնց իրենք էլ չեն հավատում և օգտագործում են ««երևի»» ««կարող է»» ««մգուցե»» բառերը...
> Մեծ պայթյունի տեսությունը դասավանդում են ուսումնական հաստատություններում, բայց դա ոչինչ չի ապացուցում, որ դա իրականություն է, ...
> Պարզ հարց, ինչ՞պես կարող է ավերող պայթյունից առաջանա կարգ ու կանոն, հարմոնյա, Արև, Լուսին, Տիեզերքներ, մոլորակներ և այդ մոլորակները գործեն ժամացույցի ճշգրտությամբ: 
> Կարող են այդ ««խելոք»» գիտնականները մի պայթյուն սարքել և մի փոքրիկ ««տիեզերքիկ»» ստեղծեն, կամ կարող են թող ոչնչից , զրոյից մի սերմ ստեղծեն, օրինակ խնծորի սերմ, որը ցանելուց բերք տա...
> Ին՞չ կարող են ստեղծել ոչնչից, ...
> Տեսություններ են հորինում ոչնչից և փորձում են Աստծուն մեջտեղից հանել, դա նման է երեխուն , որը փորձում է հերքել ծնողներին և փորձել ապացուցել , թե ինքը առաջացել է իրենց տան սկարավարկայի պայթյունից...


Կոնկրետ մեծ պայթյունի տեսությունը չես ընդունում, չեմ հասկանում?
Ես էլ բան չեմ հասկանում այդ տեսությունից` ֆիզիկայի առումով, որովհետև ֆիզիկա լավ չգիտեմ, այնքան, որ բավարարեր այդ երևույթները հասկանալու համար...
Իսկ բանականության առումով` ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում` ինչ պայթյուն, ինչ մատերիա, ինչ առաջացում... Որովհետև չեմ պատկերացնում... բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ այն, ինչ մարդը չի կարող պատկերացնել, գոյություն չունի...

Իսկ Աստծու կողմից ամեն ինչի ստեղծման տեսությունը ոչ պակաս ֆանտաստիկ ու անհիմն չէ /իրականում մեծ պայթյունի եսությունը ֆանտաստիկ ու անհիմն չէ/ , բայց, չգիտես ինչու, դրան հավատում եք....

----------

Chilly (09.06.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Օրինակ?  Բեր մեկ օրինակ, խնդրում եմ, որևէ բարոյական նորմի, որը առաջացել է որևէ ճշմարտության ազդեցության տակ.


Ֆրեյա ջան մարդ արարածը անկախ իր կամքից գործումա այդ չգրված ճշմարտությունների ազդեցության տակ, քանի որ բանական էակա: Եթե դու ընդունում ես, որ բարոյական նորմերը ստեղծվում են մարդկանց կողմից, ուրեմն բնականա, որ ճմշարտությունների ազդեցության տակ են ստեղծվում: Այդ ճշմարտությունները արտահայտվում են չարի ու բարու, արդարության ու անարդարության, արժանապատվության, հավասարության, ազատության և այլնի մասին մարդու պատկերացումների մեջ: Ցանկացած բարոյական նորմ մտապահի ու կտեսնես, որ դրանք անխզելի կապի  մեջ են նշածս հասկացությունների հետ:

----------

Tig (03.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> Կոնկրետ մեծ պայթյունի տեսությունը չես ընդունում, չեմ հասկանում?


Հավատը կախված է մարդու կարողությունից, դրա համար էլ անթիվ հավատներ ու կրոններ  կան: Ամեն կրոն ունի իր հավատացողները, ըստ կրոնի տրված գիտելիքների, մարդ ընդունում է մի կրոն, որը իրեն համապատասխանում է և այդ կրոնը համարում է իր համար բացարձակ և միակը...  մարդ ինչի ասես կարող է հավատալ, բայց ինչ օգուտ դրանից, պարզապես մարդ իրեն հանգիստ է զգում դրանից, ««հավատում եմ»» ...
Հավատը առանց բանականության դա ինքնախաբություն է, Աստծուն կարելի է հավատալ առանց հասկանալու, որվհետև Աստված , որը որպես Պարամ Ատմա (Գեր Հոգի) գտնվում է բոլոր ապրող էակների սրտերում տալիս է գիտելիք սրտից, որը նույնպէս կոչվում է Հրիդայա Գուրու, ուսուցիչ որը գտնվում է սրտում, կամ ներքին ձայն, կամ էլ Քրիստոնեության մեջ Սուրբ Երրորդություն...
Աստծու կողմից ամեն ինչի ստեղծման տեսությունը ֆանտաստիկ է, այո և Աստվածային գրվածքներում, հատկապէս Արիական Վեդաներում շատ պարզ և բանականորեն բացատրվում է ամեն ինչի արարումը...

----------

Tig (04.06.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Բավականին մոդեռն անվանում է, փորձեցի իմ համեստ գիտելիքների միջոցով հասկանալ խնդրո առարկան բայց կարծես թե այնքան էլ  չստացվեց :Փորձեմ ձևակերպել իմ տեսակետը այս հարցի վերաբերյալ:
Շատ հաճախ հավատը առհասարակ ,կրոնը և աստծո երևույթը նույնացվում են  որից և առաջանում են բազմաթիվ   հետաքրքիր և անհետաքրքիր մոտեցումներ:
Հետադարձ հայացքը ցույց է տալիս որ կրոնը անցել է շատ երկար ճանապարհ և շատ հաճախ մենք այդ անցած ճանապարից բացարձակապես տեղյակ չենք, որի հետևանքով ի վիճակի չենք անկողմնակալ գնահատական տալ այս կամ այն երևույթներին:
Յուրահանչյուր հոգևորական և ոչ հոգևորական կարող է հստակորեն հաստատել որ հավատը կյանքի գլխավոր հիմքերից մեկն է:
Յուրաքանչյուր ոչ հոգևորական կարող է շեշտված ասել որ կրոնը սպեկուլյատիվ հիմք է:
Յուրաքանչյուր ոչ հոգևորական որ ռեալ հնարավորություն ունի օգտվելու կրոնի միջոցով ստեղծված նյութական բարիքներից միանշանակորեն կհաստատի որ իհարկե կրոնը անհրաժեշտ է մեր հասարակությանը  :Այդ անձնավորությունը չի անդրադառնա տվյալ դեպքում այդ կրոնի բարոյական դրսևորումներին և նրա սոցիալական հիմքայնությանը:
Ժամանակակից իրակնաության մեջ կրոնը հասել է իր ցածրագույն անկման կետին որի հետևանքով հավատը որպես աստվածապաշտության բարձրագույն եղելություն նահանջ է ապրել իր սկզբնական ձևից:

----------

Chilly (09.06.2009), Tig (08.06.2009), Վիշապ (08.06.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա ջան մարդ արարածը անկախ իր կամքից գործումա այդ չգրված ճշմարտությունների ազդեցության տակ, քանի որ բանական էակա: Եթե դու ընդունում ես, որ բարոյական նորմերը ստեղծվում են մարդկանց կողմից, ուրեմն բնականա, որ ճմշարտությունների ազդեցության տակ են ստեղծվում: Այդ ճշմարտությունները արտահայտվում են չարի ու բարու, արդարության ու անարդարության, արժանապատվության, հավասարության, ազատության և այլնի մասին մարդու պատկերացումների մեջ: Ցանկացած բարոյական նորմ մտապահի ու կտեսնես, որ դրանք անխզելի կապի  մեջ են նշածս հասկացությունների հետ:


հարգելի Ռեալիստ !!! Օդի մեջ խոսելը այնքան հեշտ է...
Խնդրում եմ, բեր մեկ օրինակ:
Ավելի մանրամասն ասեմ: Նկարագրիր մեկ դեպք, հետո կապի դա քո կարծիքով ճշմարտության հետ:

հ.գ. Էս վերջին գրառումդ լրիվ վերջն էր... արդեն ինքդ էլ ես խառնվել...



> մարդ արարածը անկախ իր կամքից գործումա այդ չգրված ճշմարտությունների ազդեցության տակ, քանի որ բանական էակա:


 :Mda:   :LOL:    Հիմա բերեմ տրիլիոնավոր օրինակներ, երբ մարդը գործել ա բանականությանը հակառակ, հետևաբար` չի կարող բանական էակ կոչվել:  Հուսով եմ` երբ չգրված օրենքներ ես շեշտում ամեն տեղ, գողական ճշտի հետ չես խառնել....  :Wink: 




> Եթե դու ընդունում ես, որ բարոյական նորմերը ստեղծվում են մարդկանց կողմից, ուրեմն բնականա, որ ճմշարտությունների ազդեցության տակ են ստեղծվում:


Մեկը մեկից ախր ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ չի հետևում  :Smile:  

Իսկ որպես վերջին հատվածի պատասխան, ասեմ. մի հատ հիշի, թե քանի անգամ ա քո ասած չարի ու բարու մասին պատկերացումները փոխվել մարդկության գոյութայն ընթացքում
Մի հատ հիշի, թե վերջին հինգ տարում քանի անգամ են դրանք փոխվել...
Ինչ ճշմարտության մասին է խոսքը...
Քո ասած չար ու բարի, արդարություն... դրանք բոլորը սուբյեկտիվ հասկացություններ են եւ չեն կարող մարդու գիտակցությունից անկախ լինել  :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

> հարգելի Ռեալիստ !!! Օդի մեջ խոսելը այնքան հեշտ է...
> Խնդրում եմ, բեր մեկ օրինակ:
> Ավելի մանրամասն ասեմ: Նկարագրիր մեկ դեպք, հետո կապի դա քո կարծիքով ճշմարտության հետ:


Զգացել եմ, որ քեզ համար օդի մեջ խոսալը շատ հեշտ Է:
Մեկ հարց տամ ու անցնեմ հարցադրումներիդ: Ըստ քեզ ընդհանրապես աշխարհում օբյեկտիվ դատողություններ, ճշմարտություններ կան?

Դատելով անիմաստ հրճվանքիցդ եզրակացնում եմ, որուշադիր չես կարդացել գրառումներս կամ պարզապես չես հասկացել:
 Իմ կարծիքով, եթե աշխարհը շուռ գա, էվոլյուցիան նորից սկսվի, մարդկությունը հետզհետե կհասնի օրինակ այն նույն մտքերին, որ ստրուկ չպետքա լինի, կնոջը չի կարելի բռնաբարել, առանց մեղքի չեն պատժում, սեփական զավակի հետ չի կարելի ամուսնանալ և այլն: Օրինակներով խոսամ, որ ավելի հասկանալի լինի քեզ համար: Նշածս օրինակները ուղղակի կապի մեջ են արդարության, արժանապատվության, հավասարության և վերջին հաշվով չարի ու բարու մասին պատկերացումների հետ: Ամեն մարդու պատկերացումները դրանց մասին յուրովի են, բայց, ըստ իս, դրանք օդից չեն վերցվում, այլ մարդու բնությունից բխող ճշտի սուբյետկիվ ընկալումներն են: Եվ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, ով ուղղեղով լիաժեք մտածումա, իր կյանքի ընթացքում իր այդ պատկերացումներովա շարժվում: Հենց դրանով էլ, բոլոր բարոյական նորմերը միջնորդավորված կարգով օբյեկտիվ ճշտի ազդեցությամբ են ստեղծվում:
Վերոգրյալը իմ կարծիքնա, և դու, բնականաբար, իրավունք ունես համաձայն չլինելու: :Wink: 



> Իսկ որպես վերջին հատվածի պատասխան, ասեմ. մի հատ հիշի, թե քանի անգամ ա քո ասած չարի ու բարու մասին պատկերացումները փոխվել մարդկության գոյութայն ընթացքում
> Մի հատ հիշի, թե վերջին հինգ տարում քանի անգամ են դրանք փոխվել...
> Ինչ ճշմարտության մասին է խոսքը...
> Քո ասած չար ու բարի, արդարություն... դրանք բոլորը սուբյեկտիվ հասկացություններ են եւ չեն կարող մարդու գիտակցությունից անկախ լինել


*Ոչ թե հասկացություններն են սուբյեկտիվ այլ դրանց ընկալումը:* Բնականա, որ դրանք պետքա փոփոխվեն, քանի որ տարբեր ժամանակաշրջաններում տարբեր կերպ կընկալվեն և կհարմարացվեն առօրյային:



> Հիմա բերեմ տրիլիոնավոր օրինակներ, երբ մարդը գործել ա բանականությանը հակառակ, հետևաբար` չի կարող բանական էակ կոչվել:


Փայլուն մտահանգում էր, խոսքեր չունեմ:

----------


## Lion

> Կարծիքներ խնդրեմ:


 Չէ, իհարկե ոչ: Նույնը երբեք չի կրկնվի, քանի որ նույնը կրկնելու համար մարդկության գիտակցական պատմության անցած ժամանակահատվածի ՆՈՒՅՆ չափ պետք է անցկացված լիներ, ՆՈՒՅՆ ու ԱՆԿՐԿՆԵԼԻ պատմական պայմաններով, ինչը տեսականորեն անհնար է: Բայց որ կրոնը նորից կստեղծվեր ու մոտավորապես այս տեսքը կունենար մոտ հինգ-վեց հազար տարի հետո, երևի թե այո...

----------


## վրեժ62

ջերմ  բարեվներ  բոլորին.  ես  նորեկ  եմ  այստեղ, ու  ինձ  հետաքրքրեց  ձեր  թեման  նրանով,  որ  գրեթե  բոլորտ  ավելի  հակված  եք  ընդունել  ցանկացծ  տեսություն   ավելի,  քան  Աստծո  գոյությանն  ու  ստեղծագործության.  միթե  որևէ  մեկը  կարող  է   ասել,  որ  մի   բարձրահարկ    շենք   ինքնիրեն   ստեղծված  կլինի,  կամ   հենց  ինքը  մարդ  արարածը,  որի   կառուցվածքը   խորը   ուսումնասիրելով    ուղղակի   զարմանում   էս,  կարող  է    ինչ-որ    էվոլյուցիայի  արդյունք  լինել.......

----------

յոգի (09.06.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> ...որ  գրեթե  բոլորտ  ավելի  հակված  եք  ընդունել  ցանկացծ  տեսություն   ավելի,  քան  Աստծո  գոյությանն  ու  ստեղծագործության.  միթե  որևէ  մեկը  կարող  է   ասել,  որ  մի   բարձրահարկ    շենք   ինքնիրեն   ստեղծված  կլինի,  կամ   հենց  ինքը  մարդ  արարածը,  որի   կառուցվածքը   խորը   ուսումնասիրելով    ուղղակի   զարմանում   էս,  կարող  է    ինչ-որ    էվոլյուցիայի  արդյունք  լինել.......


Ես, օրինակ, չեմ զարմանում:

Հ.Գ. Բարի գալուստ  :Smile: :

----------

Lion (09.06.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Կոնկրետ մեծ պայթյունի տեսությունը չես ընդունում, չեմ հասկանում?
> Ես էլ բան չեմ հասկանում այդ տեսությունից` ֆիզիկայի առումով, որովհետև ֆիզիկա լավ չգիտեմ, այնքան, որ բավարարեր այդ երևույթները հասկանալու համար...
> Իսկ բանականության առումով` ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում` ինչ պայթյուն, ինչ մատերիա, ինչ առաջացում... Որովհետև չեմ պատկերացնում... բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ այն, ինչ մարդը չի կարող պատկերացնել, գոյություն չունի...
> 
> Իսկ Աստծու կողմից ամեն ինչի ստեղծման տեսությունը ոչ պակաս ֆանտաստիկ ու անհիմն չէ /իրականում մեծ պայթյունի եսությունը ֆանտաստիկ ու անհիմն չէ/ , բայց, չգիտես ինչու, դրան հավատում եք....


մեջբերում   Աստվածաշնչից`   գիրք    ժողովող    գլ.  ժա.     խոսք   5   <<Ինչպես  չգիտես,  թե  որն  է   քամիի   ճանապարհը,   ինչպես  են   շինվում  ոսկորները   հղի   կնոջ    արգանդումը,   նույնպես   եվ   չգիտես   ամենաստեղծ   Աստուծո   գործը>>

----------

Կտրուկ (09.06.2009), յոգի (09.06.2009), Սելավի (09.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մեջբերում   Աստվածաշնչից`   գիրք    ժողովող    գլ.  ժա.     խոսք   5   <<*Ինչպես  չգիտես,  թե  որն  է   քամիի   ճանապարհը,   ինչպես  են   շինվում  ոսկորները   հղի   կնոջ    արգանդումը*,   նույնպես   եվ   չգիտես   ամենաստեղծ   Աստուծո   գործը>>


հիմա արդեն գիտենք

----------

Հայկօ (09.06.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> մեջբերում   Աստվածաշնչից`   գիրք    ժողովող    գլ.  ժա.     խոսք   5   <<Ինչպես  չգիտես,  թե  որն  է   քամիի   ճանապարհը,   ինչպես  են   շինվում  ոսկորները   հղի   կնոջ    արգանդումը,   նույնպես   եվ   չգիտես   ամենաստեղծ   Աստուծո   գործը>>


Հա, հետո? Եւ ինչ դրանից?  :Think:  


հ.գ. հույս ունեմ ` չեք առաջարկում ոչ մի տեսություն առաջ չբերել, ոչ մի նոր հիփոթեզներ չանել, այն բանի համար, որ Սուրբ Գրքում գրված է` չգիտես, նշանակում է, չպետք է իմանանք եւ հնարավոր չէ, որ մի օր իմանանք:

----------

յոգի (09.06.2009), Սելավի (09.06.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Զգացել եմ, որ քեզ համար օդի մեջ խոսալը շատ հեշտ Է:
> Մեկ հարց տամ ու անցնեմ հարցադրումներիդ: Ըստ քեզ ընդհանրապես աշխարհում օբյեկտիվ դատողություններ, ճշմարտություններ կան?


չէ, ընդհանրապես ասած` քեզ է հեշտ: Այսքան գրածներիդ մեջ մի հատ հիմնավորված փաստարկ չտեսա, որից հասկանալի լիներ մտքերդ ինչի վրա են հիմնված, միայն գեղեցիկ խոսքեր:




> Իմ կարծիքով, եթե աշխարհը շուռ գա, էվոլյուցիան նորից սկսվի, մարդկությունը հետզհետե կհասնի օրինակ այն նույն մտքերին, որ ստրուկ չպետքա լինի, կնոջը չի կարելի բռնաբարել, առանց մեղքի չեն պատժում, սեփական զավակի հետ չի կարելի ամուսնանալ և այլն: Օրինակներով խոսամ, որ ավելի հասկանալի լինի քեզ համար: Նշածս օրինակները ուղղակի կապի մեջ են արդարության, արժանապատվության, հավասարության և վերջին հաշվով չարի ու բարու մասին պատկերացումների հետ: Ամեն մարդու պատկերացումները դրանց մասին յուրովի են, բայց, ըստ իս, դրանք օդից չեն վերցվում, այլ մարդու բնությունից բխող ճշտի սուբյետկիվ ընկալումներն են: Եվ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ, ով ուղղեղով լիաժեք մտածումա, իր կյանքի ընթացքում իր այդ պատկերացումներովա շարժվում: Հենց դրանով էլ, բոլոր բարոյական նորմերը միջնորդավորված կարգով օբյեկտիվ ճշտի ազդեցությամբ են ստեղծվում:
> Վերոգրյալը իմ կարծիքնա, և դու, բնականաբար, իրավունք ունես համաձայն չլինելու:


Շատ ճիշտ ես, քո կարծիքով ու կրիկին սեփական եզրակացությւոններ ու մտորումներ...
Ինտուիցիայով այդպես ես զգում 
Ես էլ կարող եմ ասել, որ եթե աշխխարհը "շուռ" գա, ընդհանրապես նույն ձևով չի զարգանա մարդկությունը: Կարող է երկրագունդը սառցե շերտով պատվի ու միայն պինգվիններ ապրեն վրան:





> *Ոչ թե հասկացություններն են սուբյեկտիվ այլ դրանց ընկալումը:* Բնականա, որ դրանք պետքա փոփոխվեն, քանի որ տարբեր ժամանակաշրջաններում տարբեր կերպ կընկալվեն և կհարմարացվեն առօրյային:
> Փայլուն մտահանգում էր, խոսքեր չունեմ:


Ոչ: Սխալ ես ընկալում: Դա ճշմարտությունը չէ: 
Ճշմարտությունը օբյեկտիվ գիտելիք է, անկախ է մարդու` դրա մասին, պատկերացումներից, անկախ է մարդու իմացությունից: Չի կարող ճշմարտությունը փոխվել ժամանակից կախված  :LOL:  Իսկ եթե փոխվում է, ուրեմն ճշմարտություն չէ: 

Ու վերջիվերջո ճիշտ էի ենթադրել, էլի  :LOL:  Դու "ՃՇՏԻ" հետ ես, ոչ թե ճշմարտության:
Դե ինչ ասեմ...  :Cool:    Ճիշտը միակն ա  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, հետո? Եւ ինչ դրանից?  
> 
> 
> հ.գ. հույս ունեմ ` չեք առաջարկում ոչ մի տեսություն առաջ չբերել, ոչ մի նոր հիփոթեզներ չանել, այն բանի համար, որ Սուրբ Գրքում գրված է` չգիտես, նշանակում է, չպետք է իմանանք եւ հնարավոր չէ, որ մի օր իմանանք:


Ֆրեյա ջան, ստեղ փիլիսոփայական հակասություն կա… նրանք ասում են "հնարավոր չէ իմանալ" և հարց է ծագում "իսկ որտեղի՞ց գիտեն որ հնարավոր չէ իմանալ" … եթե հնարավոր չէ իմանալ ուրեմն նրանք չգիտեն,, իսկ եթե չգիտեն ուրեմն ես նրանց խոսքին հավատալ չեմ կարող, որովհետև չգիտեն… Այսինքն այն պնդումը որ հնարավոր չէ իմանալ, պահանջում է իմացություն և հերքում առաջին պնդումը… 

մի խոսքով եթե ասում ես հնարավոր չէ իմանալ, նշանակում է դու էլ չգիտես… և եթե չգիտես պիտի լռես ու սովորես

----------

Հայկօ (09.06.2009), յոգի (09.06.2009), Սելավի (09.06.2009), Ֆրեյա (09.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> .................. Կարող է երկրագունդը սառցե շերտով պատվի ու միայն պինգվիններ ապրեն վրան:..........................


Այդպես եղել է, բայց պիգվիններ միայն չեն եղել… հնարավոր չէ

----------


## REAL_ist

> Շատ ճիշտ ես, քո կարծիքով ու կրիկին սեփական եզրակացությւոններ ու մտորումներ...


Այս թեմայում արտահայտած համարյա բոլոր մտքերն էլ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքներ են: Թեմայի հեղինակն էլ հենց կարծիքներ էր ակնկալում:



> Ոչ: Սխալ ես ընկալում: Դա ճշմարտությունը չէ:


Իսկ դու ինչից ես եզրակացնում, որ դու մաիկ ճիշտն ես և քեզ իրավունք ես վերապահում գնահատել, թե ովա ճիշտ ընկալում, ով ոչ?



> Ու վերջիվերջո ճիշտ էի ենթադրել, էլի  Դու "ՃՇՏԻ" հետ ես, ոչ թե ճշմարտության:
> Դե ինչ ասեմ...    Ճիշտը միակն ա


սխալ ես ենթադրել ու ենթադրում, ինչպես և իմ բոլոր գրածները` դատելով քո կողմից իմ գրածների աբսուրդ վերարտադրություններից:
Փաստարկների սիրահար ջան, հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր`


> Ըստ քեզ ընդհանրապես աշխարհում օբյեկտիվ դատողություններ, ճշմարտություններ կան?

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Այս թեմայում արտահայտած համարյա բոլոր մտքերն էլ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքներ են: Թեմայի հեղինակն էլ հենց կարծիքներ էր ակնկալում:
> Իսկ դու ինչից ես եզրակացնում, որ դու մաիկ ճիշտն ես և քեզ իրավունք ես վերապահում գնահատել, թե ովա ճիշտ ընկալում, ով ոչ?
> սխալ ես ենթադրել ու ենթադրում, ինչպես և իմ բոլոր գրածները` դատելով քո կողմից իմ գրածների աբսուրդ վերարտադրություններից:
> Փաստարկների սիրահար ջան, հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր`


Ուշադիր չես կարդում նախորդ գրառումները: Կարծես թե նշել էի արդեն, թե ինչն եմ համարում ճշմարտություն: Օրինակն էլ բերել եմ: 

Էլի անհիմն բառեր ես ասում !! Որ մեկն ա քո ասածներից աբսուրդ կերպով մեկնաբանվել???

----------


## Վիշապ

Ֆրեյ ջան, Ռեալիստ ջան, կարելի է և առանց կրքերի քննարկել չէ՞ :Wink:  Ասածս իհարկե օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտություն չի, բայց որ ջղային վեճ ծավալենք այստեղ, ի վերջո մոդերատոր ձյաձյան կփակի թեման, իսկ սա օբյեկտիվ ճշմարտություն է, չէ՞։ :Wink:  Իսկ մենք ուզու՞մ ենք շարունակել քննարկումը։ Նույն կերպ չգիտես որտեղից կենդանիների ու նաև մարդու մոտ գոյություն ունի գոյապայքարի ու իր տեսակը շարունակելու ծրագիր։ Գուցե հենց այդ  ծրագրից են բխում կրոնական դրույթների մեծամասնությունը… Մարդս քանի որ բանական արարած է համարվում ու ունի հարցեր տալու, որոնելու ու տրամաբանելու ունակություն, ապա նաև ենթադրվում է նրա զարգացումը, իսկ զարգացման ընթացքում նաև ենթադրվում է թե մարդուս գործունեության հետ կապված, թե կողմնակի վնասակար ազդեցությունների տիրույթի մեծացումը, որը սպառնալու է մարդու գոյությանը։ Այդ ազդեցությունների դեմն առնելու համար մարդուս մոտ աշխատում է ինքնապաշտպանական բնազդը կամ ծրագիրը, որից էլ գուցե բխում են մարդու վնասակար գործունեությունը զսպող դրույթներ, պատվիրաններ, կրոնական սահմանումներ։ Ի վերջո օրինակ աստվածաշնչյան պատվիրանները ոչ թե ինչ–որ Աստված ձյաձյայի քմահաճույքն են, այլ իրականում օգտակար են մարդուն, պաշտպանում են մարդուն հենց իր տեսակից, ապահովում են մարդու առողջ ու նորմալ վերարտադրությունը։ Հետաքրքրական է կրոնական բազմազանությունը, այսինքն նույն խնդիրը յուրաքանչյուր կրոն փոքր–ինչ ինքնատիպ կերպով է լուծում, չնայած գլոբալ առումով բոլոր կրոնների հիմքում էլ բարոյականությունն է ընկած։ Չխորանանք թե ինչ է բարոյականությունը։ Պարզապես փաստենք որ երկիր մոլորակի կան տարբեր կրոններ։ Հենց այստեղից էլ առաջացել էր թեման, իմա՝ եթե կրոնները ռեստարտ անենք, դրանք նույնությամբ կբեռնավորվե՞ն մարդկանց մոտ, թե՞ մարդկությունը ստիպված կլինի երկար տարիներ նոր կրոններ հորինել, թե՞ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, Մուհամեդը ու Բուդդան նորից կծնվեն, որ մարդկությանը խելք բացատրեն: Իհարկե միայն ենթադրություններ ենք անելու, պարզապես այստեղ նաև կարևոր է թե ի՞նչ կփոխվի Երկիր մոլորակի կրոնաքաղաքականության մեջ, արդյոք հակասությունները ավելի կսրվեն, պատերազմներ կլինեն, թե հակառակը՝ գուցե զարգացման այս աստիճանի վրա մարդս սահմանափակվի մեկ կրոնով, կամ գուցե պարզապես էլ կրոն չլինի, լինի համաշխարհային օրենք։ Ինչ–որ բան կփոխվի՞ մարդուս աշխարհայացքում: Օրինակ ես կարծում եմ, որ կրոնը գիտակից մարդու համար անհրաժեշտություն չի։ Նա իրավունք ունի իր վարկածն ունենալ այս ամենի ու նաև իր  ստեղծման հարցում: Նա պարզապես չի սպանի, չի շնանա, չի գողանա, որովհետև կգիտացի որ դրանք *վնասակար են*։ Կսիրի իր մերձավորին, որովհետև կգիտակցի, որ դա *օգտակար է*: Գուցե չգիտակցի, բնազդաբար զգա, ըստ էության կարևոր չի: Եթե իհարկե նրան չշեղի չար սատանան :Wink: ))

----------


## REAL_ist

> Որ մեկն ա քո ասածներից աբսուրդ կերպով մեկնաբանվել???


Խնդրեմ`


> Ճշմարտությունը օբյեկտիվ գիտելիք է, անկախ է մարդու` դրա մասին, պատկերացումներից, անկախ է մարդու իմացությունից: Չի կարող ճշմարտությունը փոխվել ժամանակից կախված  Իսկ եթե փոխվում է, ուրեմն ճշմարտություն չէ:


ռուսը լավա ասում` я про Ивана, ты про болвана :Smile: 
ես էլ շարունակելու բան չունեմ

----------


## Lion

> ջերմ  բարեվներ  բոլորին.  ես  նորեկ  եմ  այստեղ, ու  ինձ  հետաքրքրեց  ձեր  թեման  նրանով,  որ  գրեթե  բոլորտ  ավելի  հակված  եք  ընդունել  ցանկացծ  տեսություն   ավելի,  քան  Աստծո  գոյությանն  ու  ստեղծագործության.  միթե  որևէ  մեկը  կարող  է   ասել,  որ  մի   բարձրահարկ    շենք   ինքնիրեն   ստեղծված  կլինի,  կամ   հենց  ինքը  մարդ  արարածը,  որի   կառուցվածքը   խորը   ուսումնասիրելով    ուղղակի   զարմանում   էս,  կարող  է    ինչ-որ    էվոլյուցիայի  արդյունք  լինել.......


Բարի գալուստ :Smile:  Ես էլ չեմ զարմանում :Cool:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Բարի գալուստ Ես էլ չեմ զարմանում


Լիոն  ջան էդ ինչի՞ց չեք զարմանում. է՜ ։Ասեք ես էլ իմանամ։ :Think:

----------


## Սելավի

> ... եթե կրոնները ռեստարտ անենք, դրանք նույնությամբ կբեռնավորվե՞ն մարդկանց մոտ, թե՞ մարդկությունը ստիպված կլինի երկար տարիներ նոր կրոններ հորինել, թե՞ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը, Մուհամեդը ու Բուդդան նորից կծնվեն, որ մարդկությանը խելք բացատրեն:


Վիշապ  ջան  եթե  կրոնները  ռեստարտ  արվեն  նույն  այս  համակարգում,  որտեղ  էներգիայի,  լույսի     հաճախականությունը  շատ  թույլ  է,  ապա  անակասկած  կծնվեն  նոր  ուսուցիչներ,  որպեսզի  մարդկանց  կրկին   բացարտեն  որ  կարելի  է  ապրել  նաև  ավելի  բարձր  հաճախականություն  ունեցող  էներգիայի  ազդեցության  տակ  և  չունենալ  ցածրադիր  ցանկություններ:
Կրոնները  միայն  այս   ցածրադիր   էներգետիկ  համակարգում  են  գործում  և  սովորացնում  մարդկանց:
Իսկ  եթե  մարդիկ  ապրեն  ավելի  բարձր  էներգետիկ  հաճախականություն  ունեցող  մոլորակում,  ոչ  մի  կրոնի  կարիք  էլ  չի  լինի,  մարդը  այդ  բարձրագույն   էներգիայի  շնորհիվ   կփոփոխվի  և  այսպիսի,  մեր  այժըմյան    մտածելակերպով  չի  լինի:
Հետևաբար  կախված  է  քո  ասած՝  «եթե  աշխարհը  շուռ  գա,  կառաջանան  կրկին  այս  կամ  ուրիշ  կրոններ»  պատասխանը  կարող  է  լինել  տրամաբանական,  եթե  շուռ  գալուց  հետո   այդ  մոլորակը  կրկին  նույն  էներգիաների  ազդեցության  ոլորտում   կլինի, ապա  անկասկած  նորից   ի  հայտ  կգան  զանազան  կրոններ,  իսկ  եթե  շուռ  գալուց  հետո  կմտնի  ավելի  բարձրադիր  էներգիաների  ազդեցության  ոլորտ,  ապա  ոչ  մի  կրոն  էլ   չի  լինի,  քանզի  մարդը  կգիտակցի  և  կհասկանա  ավելին,  քան  հասկանում  և  գիտակցում  էր  այդ  թույլ  և  ցածրադիր  էներգետիկ  ոլորտների  դաշտում:
Հույսով  եմ  շատ  շուտով  բոլորս  էլ  ականատես  կլինենք  բոլոր  կրոնների  անկմանը:  :Smile:

----------

Tig (10.06.2009), յոգի (12.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վիշապ  ջան  եթե  կրոնները  ռեստարտ  արվեն  նույն  այս  համակարգում,  որտեղ  էներգիայի,  լույսի     հաճախականությունը  շատ  թույլ  է,  ապա  անակասկած  կծնվեն  նոր  ուսուցիչներ,  որպեսզի  մարդկանց  կրկին   բացարտեն  որ  կարելի  է  ապրել  նաև  ավելի  բարձր  հաճախականություն  ունեցող  էներգիայի  ազդեցության  տակ  և  չունենալ  ցածրադիր  ցանկություններ:
> Կրոնները  միայն  այս   ցածրադիր   էներգետիկ  համակարգում  են  գործում  և  սովորացնում  մարդկանց:
> Իսկ  եթե  մարդիկ  ապրեն  ավելի  բարձր  էներգետիկ  հաճախականություն  ունեցող  մոլորակում,  ոչ  մի  կրոնի  կարիք  էլ  չի  լինի,  մարդը  այդ  բարձրագույն   էներգիայի  շնորհիվ   կփոփոխվի  և  այսպիսի,  մեր  այժըմյան    մտածելակերպով  չի  լինի:
> Հետևաբար  կախված  է  քո  ասած՝  «եթե  աշխարհը  շուռ  գա,  կառաջանան  կրկին  այս  կամ  ուրիշ  կրոններ»  պատասխանը  կարող  է  լինել  տրամաբանական,  եթե  շուռ  գալուց  հետո   այդ  մոլորակը  կրկին  նույն  էներգիաների  ազդեցության  ոլորտում   կլինի, ապա  անկասկած  նորից   ի  հայտ  կգան  զանազան  կրոններ,  իսկ  եթե  շուռ  գալուց  հետո  կմտնի  ավելի  բարձրադիր  էներգիաների  ազդեցության  ոլորտ,  ապա  ոչ  մի  կրոն  էլ   չի  լինի,  քանզի  մարդը  կգիտակցի  և  կհասկանա  ավելին,  քան  հասկանում  և  գիտակցում  էր  այդ  թույլ  և  ցածրադիր  էներգետիկ  ոլորտների  դաշտում:
> Հույսով  եմ  շատ  շուտով  բոլորս  էլ  ականատես  կլինենք  բոլոր  կրոնների  անկմանը:


Ես ճիշտն ասած էդքան էլ համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ… այժմյան էներգիայի և լույսի հաճախականությունը թույլ չէ այլ ինտենսիվության պակաս կա քանի որ դրանք հիմնականում հորիզոնական և այլ ալտիդուդների ուղղություն ունեն, որն էլ էականորեն փոխում է էֆֆեկտիվությունը… էլ չեմ ասում միջչափողականության էներգետիկ փոփոխությունների, փոխանցումների և փոխանակման մասին, որոնք ստեղծում են յուրահատուկ մագնիսական մթնոլորտ… այս մթնոլորտի պայմաններում է որ կրոնն իրեն դրսևորում է անկանխատեսելիորեն, նամանավանդ պոլի(բազմա)չափողականության միջավայրում… սակայն պետք է հաշվի առնել նաև կրոնի բացակայության դեպքում, վերը նշվածը կտրուկ սկսում է փոխել ուղղվածությունը և էներգիան սկսում է անկանխատեսելի արդյունքներ տալ կախված հաճախականության և ինտենսիվության անհամապատասխանությունից…  սա շատ հնարավոր է կլիզմիկ հետևանքներ ունենալ հասարակության վրա

----------

Եկվոր (10.06.2009), Հայկօ (10.06.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հիմա հոգևոր կյանքի հետ կապված ամեն բան մարդկությունը իրավունք է ստացել իմանալու իր ներսից, սրտից: 
> Սիրտդ ամենալավ ուսուցիչն է, նա քեզ կասի ամեն բան,


Սելավի՝ հիմա էս ներքոհիշյալ ՙմարգարիտները՚ քո սրտից է՞ս իմացել.թէ՞ ավելի  ՙլուրջ ՚ աղբյուրներից։



> Մարդ  կենդանին  ունեցել  է  13  տեսակ,  հետո  մենք  ընտրել  ենք  այս  մի  տեսակը  և  մտել  սրա  մեջ,  որպեսզի  սկսենք  այս  մեծ  փորձը,  որը  հիմա  կատարում  ենք, որն  էլ  շարունակվում  է  արդեն  հարյուր  հազար  տարի,  :

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի՝ հիմա էս ներքոհիշյալ ՙմարգարիտները՚ քո սրտից է՞ս իմացել.թէ՞ ավելի  ՙլուրջ ՚ աղբյուրներից։


Կրտուկ  ջան  ինձ  թվումա   որ  հեգնանքը  մինչև  17  տրեկանին  հարիր  խոսելաձև  և  ոճա:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կրտուկ  ջան  ինձ  թվումա   որ  հեգնանքը  մինչև  17  տրեկանին  հարիր  խոսելաձև  և  ոճա:


Սելավի.իսկ դու հեգնանք մի համարի.ամենեվին լուրջ եմ հարցնում։ :Ok: 
Դու մի  գաղափար ես որդեգրել քեզ.որ իբր  բոլորը ինչ որ գրգերի ազդեցության տակ են  ընկել ։Հիմա  քեզ եմ հարցնում՝
այն .ինչը դու քարոզում ես.
Ասենք էդ խորհրդավոր ինդիգոների.բյուրեղյա ջրերի.ինչ որ 2012 թվի մասին ։
կամ ասենք ՙկյանքի ծաղկի՚ մասին.որը իրականում 3 հատ 6 նիստ ունեցող  փոքրից մեծ  վեցանկյունիներ են։  ինչ որ տեդի՞ց ես իմացել.թէ սրտիդ ես լսել։եթէ սրտիդ չես լսել.ապա կարելի է ըստ քո  իսկ  բնորոշման.ասել որ դու ընկել ես այդ գրքերի ազդեցության տակ։

իսկ հեգնանքի մասին՝ քո հուշարար սիրտը քեզ չի՞ ասել. որ հենց քո գրածներն են հեգնանք  լուրջ հոգևոր կյանք ապրած մարդկանց համար.որ իբր նրանք հասու չեն դեռ հասկանալու.նրանք դեռ չգիտեն. հետո կիմանան.....և նմանօրինակ շատ արտահայտումներ։
Շատ խոսելու մեջ՝ վտանգ կա.բարեկա՛մ։

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի.իսկ դու հեգնանք մի համարի.ամենեվին լուրջ եմ հարցնում։
> Դու մի  գաղափար ես որդեգրել քեզ.որ իբր  բոլորը ինչ որ գրգերի ազդեցության տակ են  ընկել ։Հիմա  քեզ եմ հարցնում՝
> այն .ինչը դու քարոզում ես.
> Ասենք էդ խորհրդավոր ինդիգոների.բյուրեղյա ջրերի.ինչ որ 2012 թվի մասին ։
> կամ ասենք ՙկյանքի ծաղկի՚ մասին.որը իրականում 3 հատ 6 նիստ ունեցող  փոքրից մեծ  վեցանկյունիներ են։  ինչ որ տեդի՞ց ես իմացել.թէ սրտիդ ես լսել։եթէ սրտիդ չես լսել.ապա կարելի է ըստ քո  իսկ  բնորոշման.ասել որ դու ընկել ես այդ գրքերի ազդեցության տակ։
> 
> իսկ հեգնանքի մասին՝ քո հուշարար սիրտը քեզ չի՞ ասել. որ հենց քո գրածներն են հեգնանք  լուրջ հոգևոր կյանք ապրած մարդկանց համար.որ իբր նրանք հասու չեն դեռ հասկանալու.նրանք դեռ չգիտեն. հետո կիմանան.....և նմանօրինակ շատ արտահայտումներ։
> Շատ խոսելու մեջ՝ վտանգ կա.բարեկա՛մ։


Կտրուկ  ջան  դու  վարվիր  ինչպես  ուզում  էս,  ուզում  էս  զբաղվի  քո  լուրջ  հոգևոր  ընթացքով,  ուզում  էս  քարոզի, ուզում  էս...,  մի  խոսքով  ապրիր  քո  կյանքով:  Իսկ  թե  ես  ինչպես  եմ  հասկանում  կամ  գրառում  անում  դա  էլ  թող  ինձ,  ինչպես  դու  էս  այստեղ  ազատ  արտահայտում  քո  մտքերը,  նույն  քան  ես  և  ուրիշները  ունենք  այդ  իրավունքը:
Օրինակ  ինձ  համար  ում  գրառումը  հետաքրքրություն  է  ներկայացնում  ես  միայն  կարդում  եմ  այդ  մարդկանց  գրառումները:  
Ես  ուրախ  եմ  որ  դու  կարդում  էս  իմ  գրառումները  և  գիտես  թե  որ  էջում  ինչ  եմ  գրել,  սակայն  չեմ  ուզում  հիասթափացնեմ  քեզ,  քո  գրառումները  ես   արդեն  բավականին  ժամանակ  է  չեմ  կարդում:   քանզի  գրեթե  բոլոր  գրառումերը  կամ  հեգնանք  էին,  կամ  մարդը  ոչնչություն  է   խիստ  ապացուցված  համոզմունքներդ  էին:
 Բայց  դա  չի  նշանակում  որ  քո  գրառումները  ուրիշներին  չեն  հետաքրքրում,  շարունակիր  քո  ոճով  և  քո  ձևով  շփվել   քո  դիապազոնում   ռեզոնանս  անող    ուրիշների    հետ,  լավ:   
Երկրորդն  էլ  խնդրում  եմ  սկզբից   կարդա  բաժնի  ենթավեռնագիրը  տես  թե  ինչ  մասին  է  խոսքը,  եթե  կարծիք  կունենաս  այդ  թեմայի  շրջանակներում  գրի,  իսկ  եթե  չես  ունենա  ամենևին  պարտադիր  չէ  որ  մտնես  միայն  ասես  մարդը  ոչնչություն  է  համոզմունքդ    ու  մի  հատ  եքա  անկապ  մեջբերում  գրես,  կամ  ինչ  որ  մեկին  ծաղրանքով  հեգնես  ու  դուրս  գաս:   
Հույսով  եմ  անկեղծությունս  քեզ  չվիրավորեց:

----------

Tig (11.06.2009), յոգի (11.06.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ  ջան  դու  վարվիր  ինչպես  ուզում  էս,  ուզում  էս  զբաղվի  քո  լուրջ  հոգևոր  ընթացքով,  ուզում  էս  քարոզի, ուզում  էս...,  մի  խոսքով  ապրիր  քո  կյանքով:  Իսկ  թե  ես  ինչպես  եմ  հասկանում  կամ  գրառում  անում  դա  էլ  թող  ինձ,  ինչպես  դու  էս  այստեղ  ազատ  արտահայտում  քո  մտքերը,  նույն  քան  ես  և  ուրիշները  ունենք  այդ  իրավունքը:
> Օրինակ  ինձ  համար  ում  գրառումը  հետաքրքրություն  է  ներկայացնում  ես  միայն  կարդում  եմ  այդ  մարդկանց  գրառումները:  
> Ես  ուրախ  եմ  որ  դու  կարդում  էս  իմ  գրառումները  և  գիտես  թե  որ  էջում  ինչ  եմ  գրել,  սակայն  չեմ  ուզում  հիասթափացնեմ  քեզ,  քո  գրառումները  ես   արդեն  բավականին  ժամանակ  է  չեմ  կարդում:   քանզի  գրեթե  բոլոր  գրառումերը  կամ  հեգնանք  էին,  կամ  մարդը  ոչնչություն  է   խիստ  ապացուցված  համոզմունքներդ  էին:
>  Բայց  դա  չի  նշանակում  որ  քո  գրառումները  ուրիշներին  չեն  հետաքրքրում,  շարունակիր  քո  ոճով  և  քո  ձևով  շփվել   քո  դիապազոնում   ռեզոնանս  անող    ուրիշների    հետ,  լավ:   
> Երկրորդն  էլ  խնդրում  եմ  սկզբից   կարդա  բաժնի  ենթավեռնագիրը  տես  թե  ինչ  մասին  է  խոսքը,  եթե  կարծիք  կունենաս  այդ  թեմայի  շրջանակներում  գրի,  իսկ  եթե  չես  ունենա  ամենևին  պարտադիր  չէ  որ  մտնես  միայն  ասես  մարդը  ոչնչություն  է  համոզմունքդ    ու  մի  հատ  եքա  անկապ  մեջբերում  գրես,  կամ  ինչ  որ  մեկին  ծաղրանքով  հեգնես  ու  դուրս  գաս:   
> Հույսով  եմ  անկեղծությունս  քեզ  չվիրավորեց:


Սելավի. իրականում  ես քեզանից ոչ մի ակնկալիք չունեմ. որևէ տրվածս հարցիս  ողջամիտ պատասխան ստանալ։և իրականում այդ հարցերը ոչ էլ քեզ են ուղղված։Դրանք ուղղակի ներկայացված են քո ընթերցողին։
Շնորհակալություն նաև որ ՙթողնում ես՚  ինչպես ուզում եմ այնպես էլ անեմ։  :Sad: 
Ասեմ. որ  ինձ ոչ մի դեպքում  չեն հետաքրքրի քո գրառումները.եթե դրանք չփորձես որևէ կերպ կապել  Աստվածաշնչի հետ։ՈՒ այս  պատասխան չգտած հարցերս կլինեն այնքան ժամանակ քանի դեռ կշարունակես  ռեմիքս ֆորմատով մեկնաբանել Աստվածաշունչը։Իրականում՝ չեմ էլ ուզում որ պատասխանես.քանի որ պատասխան չկա։ ինչպես նաև պատասխան չկա այն հարցիս.թէ  որտեղ եմ ես  ակնարկել թէ մարդը ոչնչություն է։(խնդրեմ մեջբերումը)

----------

Սելավի (11.06.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Ֆրեյա ջան, ստեղ փիլիսոփայական հակասություն կա… նրանք ասում են "հնարավոր չէ իմանալ" և հարց է ծագում "իսկ որտեղի՞ց գիտեն որ հնարավոր չէ իմանալ" … եթե հնարավոր չէ իմանալ ուրեմն նրանք չգիտեն,, իսկ եթե չգիտեն ուրեմն ես նրանց խոսքին հավատալ չեմ կարող, որովհետև չգիտեն… Այսինքն այն պնդումը որ հնարավոր չէ իմանալ, պահանջում է իմացություն և հերքում առաջին պնդումը… 
> 
> մի խոսքով եթե ասում ես հնարավոր չէ իմանալ, նշանակում է դու էլ չգիտես… և եթե չգիտես պիտի լռես ու սովորես



եթե    գոնե     մեկ  անգամ     կարդացած     լինեիր      աստվածաշնչի      առաջին    գիրքը`    /ծննդոց/      կհասկանայիր,    որ   նույն    կերպով    սատանան     խաբեց     մարդկային      առաջին    զույգին,    այսինքն     նրանց    համոզեց,   որ    պտուղը   ուտելուց   հետո     նրանք    կլինեն    աստծո    պես,  կիմանան   ամեն   ինչ:    իսկ   ինչ   մնում  է    սովորելուն,    այնքան    բան   կարող   եմ     քեզ    սովորեցնել  /  Աստծո    մասին/ ,    որ   հարուրապատիկ   այսպիսի   էջ     հերիք   չի    անի:

----------

Սելավի (11.06.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> եթե    գոնե     մեկ  անգամ     կարդացած     լինեիր      աստվածաշնչի      առաջին    գիրքը`    /ծննդոց/      կհասկանայիր,    որ   նույն    կերպով    սատանան     խաբեց     մարդկային      առաջին    զույգին,    այսինքն     նրանց    համոզեց,   որ    պտուղը   ուտելուց   հետո     նրանք    կլինեն    աստծո    պես,  կիմանան   ամեն   ինչ:    իսկ   ինչ   մնում  է    սովորելուն,    այնքան    բան   կարող   եմ     քեզ    սովորեցնել  /  Աստծո    մասին/ ,    որ   հարուրապատիկ   այսպիսի   էջ     հերիք   չի    անի:


Վրեժ  ջան  պատահաբար  մեջբերման  տեղը,  շնորհակալություն  սեխմեցի,  սակայն  մի  հարց  եմ  ուզում  տալ,  իսկ  եթե  ասենք  մարդ  կա  որ  կարդացելա  ծննդոց  գիրքը,  բայց  չի  հասկացել  այնպես  ինչպես  դու  էս  հասկացել, ասենք  ուրիշ  ձևովա  հասկացել, ուրեմ  ինչպես  էս  պարզում  որ  հենց  դու  էս  ճիշտ  հասկացել  և  ոչ  թե  էդ  մարդը  որը  որ  իր  տանը  նստած  կարդացելա:
Թե  մարդը  չի  կարող  ինքնուրույն  հասկանալ,  պիտի  ուրիշ  մեկը  բացատրի  այդ  մարդուն  թե  ինչ  է  գրված  ծննդոցում:  
Այ  մեկ  էլ  որ  ասում  էս  շատ  բան  կարող  էս  սովորացնել  Աստծու  մասին,  ի՞նչ  էս  սովորացնում,  այն  ինչը  որ   դու  ինքդ  էս   սովորել,  թե  այն  ինչը  քեզ  սովորեցրել  են:  
  Կրկին  կանխավ  շնորհակալությունն:

----------

Tig (12.06.2009), յոգի (12.06.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Վրեժ  ջան  պատահաբար  մեջբերման  տեղը,  շնորհակալություն  սեխմեցի,  սակայն  մի  հարց  եմ  ուզում  տալ,  իսկ  եթե  ասենք  մարդ  կա  որ  կարդացելա  ծննդոց  գիրքը,  բայց  չի  հասկացել  այնպես  ինչպես  դու  էս  հասկացել, ասենք  ուրիշ  ձևովա  հասկացել, ուրեմ  ինչպես  էս  պարզում  որ  հենց  դու  էս  ճիշտ  հասկացել  և  ոչ  թե  էդ  մարդը  որը  որ  իր  տանը  նստած  կարդացելա:
> Թե  մարդը  չի  կարող  ինքնուրույն  հասկանալ,  պիտի  ուրիշ  մեկը  բացատրի  այդ  մարդուն  թե  ինչ  է  գրված  ծննդոցում:  
> Այ  մեկ  էլ  որ  ասում  էս  շատ  բան  կարող  էս  սովորացնել  Աստծու  մասին,  ի՞նչ  էս  սովորացնում,  այն  ինչը  որ   դու  ինքդ  էս   սովորել,  թե  այն  ինչը  քեզ  սովորեցրել  են:  
>   Կրկին  կանխավ  շնորհակալությունն:



հարգելի  Սելավի,  ես  նորից  մեջբերում  կանեմ   աստվածաշնչից,  որ  չստացվի,  թե  ես   իմ    մտքերնեմ    արտահայտում:  Մեջբերումը   Գործք   Առաքելոց   գլ   Ը    խոսք   30;31  `    <<Եվ   Փիլիպոսն   առաջ    վազելով    լսեց    որ    Եսայիա    մարգարեի  գիրքներ    կարդում,   եվ   ասեց.    Հասկանում  ես   արդյոք    կարդացածտ:   Նա   էլ   ասեց `  Ինչպես   կկարողանամ,   եթե   մեկը   չառաջնորդե   ինձ.  եվ   Փիլիպոսին   աղաչեց ,    որ   վեր   ելնի    նստի   նրա   հետ>>:   Ու   բացի   այդ,   կխնդրեի   ինձ   բացատրեիր    Հիսուսի    պատվերի   իմաստը,  երբոր   աշակերտներին    պատվիրեց   եվ    ասեց   գնացեք   աշակերտեք    եվ   մկրտեք:  Քո   կարծիքով,   եթե   ամեն   ոք   կարող  էր    ինքնուրույն    կրթվեր   Աստծո   գիտությունով,  էլ  ինչ   իմաստ   ուներ   Հիսուսի    այս   պատվերը:  Ու  քանի  որ  խոսքը    գնաց   մկրտվելուց   ասեմ,  որ  եթե   ուշադրություն   դարձրել   ես    քահանաները   անում   են   ճիշտ    հակառակը,   այսինքն`   դեռ   նոր   ծնված    երեխային    արդեն   մկրտում   են,     այնել    սուրբ    մեռոնով:   Էտ   ինչպես   եղավ,    որ   Հիսուսը,   Աստծո    Որդին     լինելով    հանդերձ,   գիտություն   ստացավ    նոր   մկրտվեց,   այնել    սովորական    գետում???     Կխնդրեյի   հարցիս   պատասխանեյիր.............

----------

յոգի (14.06.2009)

----------


## յոգի

> հարգելի  Սելավի,  ես  նորից  մեջբերում  կանեմ   աստվածաշնչից,  որ  չստացվի,  թե  ես   իմ    մտքերնեմ    արտահայտում:  Մեջբերումը   Գործք   Առաքելոց   գլ   Ը    խոսք   30;31  `    <<Եվ   Փիլիպոսն   առաջ    վազելով    լսեց    որ    Եսայիա    մարգարեի  գիրքներ    կարդում,   եվ   ասեց.    Հասկանում  ես   արդյոք    կարդացածտ:   Նա   էլ   ասեց `  Ինչպես   կկարողանամ,   եթե   մեկը   չառաջնորդե   ինձ.  եվ   Փիլիպոսին   աղաչեց ,    որ   վեր   ելնի    նստի   նրա   հետ>>:   Ու   բացի   այդ,   կխնդրեի   ինձ   բացատրեիր    Հիսուսի    պատվերի   իմաստը,  երբոր   աշակերտներին    պատվիրեց   եվ    ասեց   գնացեք   աշակերտեք    եվ   մկրտեք:  Քո   կարծիքով,   եթե   ամեն   ոք   կարող  էր    ինքնուրույն    կրթվեր   Աստծո   գիտությունով,  էլ  ինչ   իմաստ   ուներ   Հիսուսի    այս   պատվերը:  Ու  քանի  որ  խոսքը    գնաց   մկրտվելուց   ասեմ,  որ  եթե   ուշադրություն   դարձրել   ես    քահանաները   անում   են   ճիշտ    հակառակը,   այսինքն`   դեռ   նոր   ծնված    երեխային    արդեն   մկրտում   են,     այնել    սուրբ    մեռոնով:   Էտ   ինչպես   եղավ,    որ   Հիսուսը,   Աստծո    Որդին     լինելով    հանդերձ,   գիտություն   ստացավ    նոր   մկրտվեց,   այնել    սովորական    գետում???     Կխնդրեյի   հարցիս   պատասխանեյիր.............


Համամիտ եմ հարգելի Վրեժ, ... գիտելիքն սկզբից հետո մկրտություն: Իրականում իրական մկրտությունը դա գիտելիքն է, մարդ կարող է կարդալ և ինչ որ բան հասկանալ և շատը չհասկանալ, դրա համար շատ կարևոր է լսել Հոգևոր գիտելիքը Ինքնաիրականացվա անձից...

----------


## Սելավի

> Ու  քանի  որ  խոսքը    գնաց   մկրտվելուց   ասեմ,  որ  եթե   ուշադրություն   դարձրել   ես    քահանաները   անում   են   ճիշտ    հակառակը,   այսինքն`   դեռ   նոր   ծնված    երեխային    արդեն   մկրտում   են,     այնել    սուրբ    մեռոնով:   Էտ   ինչպես   եղավ,    որ   Հիսուսը,   Աստծո    Որդին     լինելով    հանդերձ,   գիտություն   ստացավ    նոր   մկրտվեց,   այնել    սովորական    գետում???     Կխնդրեյի   հարցիս   պատասխանեյիր.............


Վրեժ  ջան  ես  չգիտեմ  թե  առաքելական  եկեղեցին  ինչու  է  այդպես  վարվում,  լավ  կլինի  իրենց  ուղղես  այդ   հարցդ,  մի  գուցե  իրենք  էլ  շատ  գեղեցիկ  մեջբերում  անեն այն  հատվածից  ոտեղ  իրենք  իրավունք  են  տեսնում  այդպես  գործելու:  
Ինչպես  ասենք   դու  էս    ինչ  որ    հարմար   հատված  գտել  որով  էլ  առաջնորդվելով      աշակերտում  էս    և  սովորեցնում:
Քո  մեջբերած  հատվածում,  կառքի  մեջ  նստած  եգիպտացի  ներքինին  պարզ  ասում  է  որ  չի  հասկանում,  ինչ  կարդում  է,  իսկ  իմ  հարցը  վերաբերվում  է  նրան  որ  մարդը  այնպես  չի  հասկանում  ինչպես  ասենք  դու  էս  հասկանում  և  բացատրում:
Կնաշանակի  նա  հասկանում  է,  սակայն  ոչ  քո  հասկացածի  նման:
Պարզա  չէ՞,  քանզի  այսօրվա  մեր  իրականությունում,  ինչքան  հոգևոր,  կրոնական  խմբակներ    կան,  այդքան  էլ   հակասական    բացատրություններ կան  միևնույն  նախադասության    վերաբերյալ: 
Հիմա  այս  պահն  եմ  ուզում  իմանամ,  եթե  տարբեր  խմբակներ  տարբեր  ձևով  են  հասկանում  և  բացարտում,  ինչպես  կողմնորոշվել  թե  դրանցից  որ  մեկն  է  ճիշտ  հասկանում  և  բացարտում:  

Իսկ  երկրորդ  հարցիս  պատասխանը  կարծես  թե  իմացա,  քեզ  էլ  ինչ  որ  մեկն  է  սովորեցրել  չէ՞:
Կախված  այն  հանգամանքից  թե  քո  սերմը  որ  պարարտ  հողի  մեջ  է  ընկել,  դու  էլ  այդ  «միակ»  պարարտ  հողից  էս  սնվել  և  բերք  տվել:
Փառք  Աստծուն  որ  Աստված  քո  նկատմամբ  գթասիրտ  է  եղել  և  քո  սերմը  չինական  անբարենպաստ  հողի  մեջ  չի  գցել,  թե  չէ  ով  գիտի  հիմա  այստեղ      ինչ  հավատք  էիր  քարոզելու   էս  խեղճ  մարդկանց,  որոնք  ուշի  ուշով  հետևում  են  որ  հասկանան  վերջապես   այս  բազմազանության  մեջ,  ով  է  «միակ»  ճշմարիտ  ճանապարհը  ցույց  տալու:

----------

Tig (15.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> եթե    գոնե     մեկ  անգամ     կարդացած     լինեիր      աստվածաշնչի      առաջին    գիրքը`    /ծննդոց/      կհասկանայիր,    որ   նույն    կերպով    սատանան     խաբեց     *մարդկային      առաջին    զույգին*,    այսինքն     նրանց    համոզեց,   որ    պտուղը   ուտելուց   հետո     նրանք    կլինեն    աստծո    պես,  կիմանան   ամեն   ինչ:    *իսկ   ինչ   մնում  է    սովորելուն,    այնքան    բան   կարող   եմ     քեզ    սովորեցնել  /  Աստծո    մասին/ ,    որ   հարուրապատիկ   այսպիսի   էջ     հերիք   չի    անի:*


Չես կարող սովորեցնել, որովհետև չգիտես…Աստված անիմանալի է…սա ձեր խոսքն է

Հա Վրեժ ջան, …"մարդկային      առաջին    զույգին"… դառնալով այս թեմայի բուն հարցմանն ասեմ… եթե կրոնը "րեսթարթ" անենք ոչինչ չի փոխվելու, բացարձակապես… միայն թերևս անունները… Քանի դեռ այսպիսի միամիտներ կան "առաջին զույգ", "սատանա", կրոնը չի վերանա… ուղղակի հիացած եմ ես կրոնի բիզնես կարողություններով, սա պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի գագաթնակետն է և անգերազանցելի… նրանք մի ապրանք են ծախում որը մինչև օրս ոչ ոք և երբեք չի տեսել և մոտ ապագայում էլ չի սպասվում, բայց նրանք դեռ ծախում են այդ ապրանքը, իսկ առնող ինչքան ուզես

----------

Tig (15.06.2009), Հայկօ (14.06.2009)

----------


## վրեժ62

> Չես կարող սովորեցնել, որովհետև չգիտես…Աստված անիմանալի է…սա ձեր խոսքն է
> 
> Հա Վրեժ ջան, …"մարդկային      առաջին    զույգին"… դառնալով այս թեմայի բուն հարցմանն ասեմ… եթե կրոնը "րեսթարթ" անենք ոչինչ չի փոխվելու, բացարձակապես… միայն թերևս անունները… Քանի դեռ այսպիսի միամիտներ կան "առաջին զույգ", "սատանա", կրոնը չի վերանա… ուղղակի հիացած եմ ես կրոնի բիզնես կարողություններով, սա պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի գագաթնակետն է և անգերազանցելի… նրանք մի ապրանք են ծախում որը մինչև օրս ոչ ոք և երբեք չի տեսել և մոտ ապագայում էլ չի սպասվում, բայց նրանք դեռ ծախում են այդ ապրանքը, իսկ առնող ինչքան ուզես



Հարգելի  ՄԵՖ,   ոչ   թե    անիմանալի   է,  այլ    Աստծո   ճանապարհները   անքննելի   էն:   Խնդրում   եմ   խոսքերս   մի   խեղաթյուրի:

Այսինքն ,   միամիտներ     նկատի   ունես    այն   մարդկանց,   ովքեր    հավատում   էն   Աստծո    գոյությանը???

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարգելի  ՄԵՖ,   ոչ   թե    անիմանալի   է,  այլ    *Աստծո   ճանապարհները   անքննելի   էն*:   Խնդրում   եմ   խոսքերս   մի   խեղաթյուրի:
> 
> Այսինքն ,   միամիտներ     նկատի   ունես    այն   մարդկանց,   ովքեր    հավատում   էն   Աստծո    գոյությանը???


հաաա, հա… հենց էդ էլ ինկատի ունեմ

ուրեմն ինչ… Աստված իմանալի է՞, …ուզում ես ասել Աստված իմանալի է, բայց նրա ճանապարհներն անքննելի՞. հետաքրքիր է քեզ ո՞վ է նման բան ասել … սա մեկ և երկրորդ թող քո ասածը լինի դրանից էությունը չի փոխվում

----------

davidus (25.06.2009), յոգի (23.06.2009)

----------

